# Mk1 getting some glitter back...



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Mk1 build / project, for old times sake...*

Bought the Mk1 in october; its Hibernating in my driveway for now, but accumulating the needed parts;
On the menu:
Media blasting the whole car
Diamond Silver repaint
New window, scraper sets & misc. seals
Coil overs
Dash overlay
10.1" front brakes
16V rear brakes
22mm master cyl. swap
stainless braided lines
Hydraulic hand brake coupled with prop valve
new carpeting
Short shift kit
Poly mounts
2.0l 16V with 9a tranny (everything to be rebuilt)
Looking for a deal on a Peloquin or a Quaife
Ignition MSD 6Al + 8920/8921
40 DCOE webers
TT swaybars front & rear
wheels (looking out for a sweet deal either on ATS cups or RS's... 15" max.) 
A3 fuse box swap
Air dam
Bumper mods for the euro look
Poly mounts
16V engine mounts
16V headers
Borla exhaust system 
I'm sure I'm missing a few things, but I guess your getting the picture...
I have to finish my race motorcyles rebuild, before going full time on this one...
I also have an A3, 2dr that I will take as my "track bitch" this summer, so the Mk1, will be a relatively slow process...
BTW I have bought this car, because my first car was a 78' Scirocco, and I just missed having one...
Thread useless without pics, so here it goes:
First Rocco in 1983, doing Auto-X









Picking up the car in Ottawa

















Driveway hibernation









2.0l 16V just waiting...









Got my coilovers this week








Weber 40 DCOE, getting rebuilt

















Keep you all posted!
Fred

_Modified by fredybender at 8:24 PM 2-6-2009_


_Modified by fredybender at 9:48 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## Studubbin (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Mk1 getting some glitter back... (fredybender)*

Looking good man!







Should be a fun project


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Mk1 getting some glitter back... (Studubbin)*

Sounds like it will be quite a project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can i get some more info on the parts washer you have pictured on your bench


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: Mk1 getting some glitter back... (LubsDaDubs)*

I see you guys are Canadian. Check out my sig for a Canadian Scirocco club I started a few months back. Please feel free to join. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Mk1 getting some glitter back... (LubsDaDubs)*

The parts washer, is an ultrasonic parts cleaner
Not good for heavy soiled items, but perfect for carbs & small parts where small holes are present...
Harbour freight tools at about 160$
But it just quit on me this morning








Just bought it in August, and used it half a dozen times...
Hope the thing is still on warrranty...

Does anyone know if I can adapt a 22mm master cylinder, on the Mk1 brake booster :
Is it a bolt on, or mods are needed? If mods needed, would it be simpler to get a brake booster from an A3 ?
Fred



_Modified by fredybender at 11:24 AM 1-25-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh BTW Chris, signed up in november








club 53 .... ;P


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Mk1 getting some glitter back... (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_Does anyone know if I can adapt a 22mm master cylinder, on the Mk1 brake booster :
Is it a bolt on, or mods are needed? If mods needed, would it be simpler to get a brake booster from an A3 ?

As far as I know, you'd need to use a brake booster from an 85 or later Scirocco or Cabriolet to run the 22mm master cylinder. The A2/3 boosters won't work because they attach to the pedal differently.
The only other issue is that the brake light switch on Mk1s are a pressure switch on the master cylinder. The Scirocco 16v and Corrado G60 that use the 22mm cylinder use a brake pedal mounted switch. You could either fabricate a way to mount a switch on the pedal, or plumb the pressure switch into the brake lines somewhere.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok, after finding out that the douche bag that sold me the donor engine sold me a piece of scrap (valves hit on all cylinders, shattered #1, bent intake valves on #1 & #4, beyond taking the retainers out...) even the adjustable cam gear is scrap, as the drive key sheared the slot...
Almost nothing salvagable, taking into consideration costs... 
Will be looking for another 9A donor engine.. its only money, right?
On a better note; Received my order from Pierce Manifolds. Putting on Webers, is not a totally justifiable thing, but man, they sound sweet, and it cleans the engine bay, big time!
So for my wants; a lot of work, and some $ in the money pit! 
550$ later... (Just for small parts, that could fit in the palm of one hand ...








All new internals as per the FAQ's recommendations for the 9A... (plus linkage & gasket sets , etc...) 

Pics for your enjoyment:
Started with a pair of beat up DCOE's








































Getting them back into shape:








































The Pierce manifold os OK, but I must of have 8 hours of port matching/polishing, machining, to get it to my liking: The choke cover has interference, and had to machine top of the head mating plate. Also, I macined the boss for the booster vacuum pick up (Top not level) and also, pressed fit a nipple for a cleaner look than a threaded one.
















Starting to look good!









Pretty much finished:
























Also got a NOS Kamei (even with the "Kamei" boss on the air dam)








Its winter, so its working time, and parts shopping too...


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Is that an ultrasonic? Dayum. I had never heard of one until I started my Dental Hygiene program. You're smart for buying one and using it for car stuff!!! I applaud you!


----------



## TDCVWPA (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Mk1 build / project, for old times sake... (fredybender)*

I have that same pierce manifold.. Those things are junk, seriously! You should not have to put that kind of work into a piece you pay alot of money for. I messed with mine for several days until I got it right. I was not very happy with it at all!! They do work though with modification http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## So Low 2 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 build / project, for old times sake... (fredybender)*

Looks like a great project.I think you will have problems with rear brake bias if you run rear discs and 9.4,s up front though. Why not the 16v brakes up front as well?


----------



## xenergy_one (May 20, 2008)

*Re: Mk1 build / project, for old times sake... (So Low 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *So Low 2* »_Looks like a great project.I think you will have problems with rear brake bias if you run rear discs and 9.4,s up front though. Why not the 16v brakes up front as well?

I am about to do the same thing. 9.4's up front and 16v in rear. Are you saying the prop valves won't do the trick?


----------



## So Low 2 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Mk1 build / project, for old times sake... (xenergy_one)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xenergy_one* »_
I am about to do the same thing. 9.4's up front and 16v in rear. Are you saying the prop valves won't do the trick?
 Yes.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

With the 800kg of the car, the 9.4" vented, with good pads are more than adequate. Probably looking to stay with 13's, thus the reason for 9.4" discs.
Will be going with a 22mm master, and I know that stock prop valves (being fixed) even 16v's, won't give me the tunability to set the brakes properly. I will go with an adjustable aftermarket one. Cheap, fast, and clean mod


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I bought the 9a back in october, and it was just staying in the garage, until I decided to attack it: I wanted to do a refresh: check piston, bearing, and other clearances, and just a hone, and replace what was needed...
Well, got a good surprise when I took off the head!








Valves hit, real bad too...
Piston #1 is shattered, all intake valves are bent! some of the pretty bad too... Valve guides are ovalized, cylinder #1 is scored...
Even the adjustable cam gear is scrap: the drive key sheared and scrapped both the cam & the pulley... 
Tried contacting the seller ; can I tell you I can't seem to find him! it was an add placed locally, and he told me the engine was running fine when it was in the car (MkII rocco swap) ... Yeah, right!
So, basically, threw my money in the trash...
Now, I have to find another 9A ....


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Well that really sucks about the motor, but it looks like you are doing well with the rest of it. Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## ownerizer (May 15, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_









What's wrong with that?


----------



## So Low 2 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_ I know that stock prop valves (being fixed) even 16v's, won't give me the tunability to set the brakes properly. I will go with an adjustable aftermarket one. 
 Agreed, but as a heads up I would bet you will need both the 16v and an aftermarket adjustable in series to get the bias right. In my experience neither proportioning valve alone did the job.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (So Low 2)*

If you had prop valves in series, something was wrong to start with...
A prop vlave will equalize the downstream pressure to a lower one than the upstream... Bear in mind that the volume needed for the front caliper cylinders is greater, than the rear, meaning response time; thats when you have to have enough restriction / pressure drop in the prop valve, to act as a delay.You could even go with an adjustable accumulator downstream from the prop valve to the rear calipers... But I think a prop valve with ennough range should do the trick...
Basicallly I agree with you...
on the principle, not the application of it...








Fred 


_Modified by fredybender at 3:57 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## So Low 2 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Waiting to see with what you come up with that works. The solution I mentioned (16V prop valve before a Wilwood style adjustable) works for quite a few autoxrs locally with the 9.4 front/disc brake rear setup.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Found this on a google search...
I will have some stickers made for the front airdam

















The front airdam has the logo "embossed" next to the air vent...
To my acknowledgement, this was not always the case. I had a brand new, out of the box Kamei air dam in 83, and was not embossed...?
Fred 


_Modified by fredybender at 6:31 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (So Low 2)*

keep you posted on the rear brake bias, still have to take out my notes from the early 90's ...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I had to ask my better valve: "Couldn't wait for spring to get a new belt, Hannnn!"

-"Noooooooo , cause you know I can't stay seated , and you can't guide me for sh!ts!"











_Modified by fredybender at 6:48 PM 2-8-2009_


----------



## chirocco (Aug 4, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Don't forget to join the Canadian Scirocco club. Check my sig below. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Hehehe getting some stuff:
just waiting for both gasket sets & timing belt kit to arrive... Time to start wrenching!!!
Need to buy a few things for the tranny: Peloquin is next on the list... & the usual OEM stuff








Getting everything done before, so the swap, should be quick...
Cheers
Fred


----------



## Nataku (Dec 25, 2005)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Getting the block painted, and also wouldn't be a good mechanic's of the fluids, if I didn't block off the the top part of the "clover leaf" for a Weber intake application...








Pic whore... I know!!!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Latest developpements;
Head is assembled & ready to bolt on the block. Compression should be 11:1 








Block verified, & honed








Crankshaft polished, and balanced for con rods & pistons








Pistons fitted with new rings








Block is ready for accepting the crank... Except...
Started reading on the 16V engine forum: Issues with the 2 piece thrust bearings!!!
Just the ones I ordered!
So, decided to machine the ones I received, and just order the 026 105 635 from the dealer... 
Almost 3 hours later; measuring, set-up, machining , deburring... And voila! no more thrust bearings on the main #3, and ready to accept the 6 piece thrust bearing set for the #3 main !!!
























Just waiting on my manual, and will order the thrust bearings tomorrow, to continue...
BTW, Thanks Vortex, for preventing me on doing the costly mistake of putting the 2 piece main bearing on #3 !!!
Keep you posted
Cheers
Fred


----------



## TDCVWPA (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (fredybender)*

When i built my carbed 16v monster, I'm not sure what the compression ratio was. All I know is that when i dropped off the head to get it decked and flowed the guy said 30 thousandths was the limit for milling the head....So I told them to take 60 off instead!







The guy said I'd be VERY lucky if it would work...well....it worked!! And WOW!! With the set up your working with here, you will enjoy it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I know I enjoy beating hell out of the mk4 1.8T's and vr's


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (TDCVWPA)*

Only stock MK4 1.8Ts and VR's.


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Corrado1900T)*

Is that an RC30 in the top pics I spotted..

Great work so far.. Should be a screamer!!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Craige-O)*

Good eye on the HRC stuff, mate, but no, something even more scarce than that...








First year RS250R, same bike Freddie Spencer won the double 250 & 500 GP Championship... Same Bike, but its the "over the counter model" not the "works" bike
Only one of 6 remaining in the world as of today... Out of a production of 40 bikes... *198 lbs & about 82 RWHP @ 12 800 RPM*








I'm just a gear hear stuck in the 80's ... lol ...









_Modified by fredybender at 4:53 PM 3-4-2009_


_Modified by fredybender at 4:54 PM 3-4-2009_


----------



## Loshambo (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (fredybender)*

very informative thread. Another Indiana Red Scirocco.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

updates:
Engine bottom end buttoned up(all internals changed, including rings, intermediate shaft bearings, new oil pump, water pump, all new bearings, etc...)
Head ready to bolt on.
Tires are here, (195/60/13) still waiting on my 13"x7" steelies. to stretch them a bit








Body shop scheduled for first week of april (must bring the shell only...)
Just need to order ALL seals from vintage rubber... 
Headers to have flex line welded. Some other stuff in the works... Just accumulating parts for the post paint building rush...
Some parts came in to finalize most of the stuff i wanted to do to Euclid. (Rocco 1, now has a name...) 
Missing Linkz, Zimmerman rotors, and more good stuff still coming in...
Enjoy!
Fred











































_Modified by fredybender at 11:32 AM 3-18-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Woa








Brand new dash?


----------



## ydrogs (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Woa








Brand new dash? 

I'm thinking dash cover
http://qualitycarinterior.com/....html


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (ydrogs)*

nice....looks like it will be a fun build.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Should be fun!
Just need to stick to my budget...
Yeah, Right !!!
Car is still stock at the moment, and I already exceeded budget by about, Hmmmmm never mind...


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

pffffffft







to that...


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

i'm collecting parts for my cars. that way when I'm poor and have time i'll have something to do. wait i am poor because of my vw's


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

So I finally found the shoes for Euclid:
Just sent out payment to Germany for these fine looking 13X7 RSL Cult's et26...
Should be in via DHL, within a week or two max...
Stole the pic from somewhere in the tex, but you guys get the idea... 8)


----------



## California Special (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_









OMG!!! that's like Scirocco Porn!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buggyboy20 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: (California Special)*

I thought it was Christmas all over again seeing all those boxes with all those parts...what show will you be taking the car too? Would love to drive mine up and park up wit ya


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Yesssss!!!!
My wheels are shipping out of Heidleberg Germany today!
8) 

Should be in by next wednesday, or something like that...


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Damn this project is moving pretty quick, nice work man, i've got my eye on this thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh well, time for a little update...
Drove down yesterday with Mt-Marc to Allentown Pa. return trip in the same day, (close to 1000 miles return trip) for me to find my desired hood, and some carpeting 
Marc drove with me & picked up something for his mk1 at the same time...
Thanks to Zach (punchthefish) great guy, and good seller! I got my hood ... woohooo!!!
This AM, put the engine together, and also here are few shots of my RSL Cults 13X7's, with my 195/60/13. The car does not look right at this ride height... And I need to get some nice centercaps...
Coil overs to be fitted soon... 
The wheels will be polished during the off season


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Its been a while, since I posted updates: Worked on the Mk3 ; Blew the engine, so had to change it, so I got another 9A, and fitted that in the mk3. And also, other stuff got in the way of the build...
But at last some things are slowly starting to move again.
I finally got my transmission cases from the powder coat. Had them coated, in the "bead blast aluminum" colour, same as my valve cover, giving it a sharp stockish look.
Waiting for all my bearings, clips, synchro's, etc...
I wish I could afford a Wavetrac, but I have to keep my cash for other stuff, as I won't be autocrossing it, just spurts of spirited driving on the week ends.
I have a hard time justifying, to myself, close to a grand, for the use I will have of the Rocco.  
On to a few pics...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Had to do some updates; summer is getting in the way of the build...








Flywheel lightening...












_Modified by fredybender at 11:26 PM 6-15-2009_


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

Damn, you threw some balloons on those wheels!


----------



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_Damn, you threw some balloons on those wheels!

I was just about to say that..
hope that is only temporary...otherwize I think its going to offset the effect you are going for..


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (JaymesW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaymesW* »_Damn, you threw some balloons on those wheels!

IMHO they look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








This is old skool look.











_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:13 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Those tires will like nice and chubby when the car's sitting on top of them, at first it hit me as wtf those are huge, then i realized that the car wasn't lowered








Edit: what kind of muffler is that?


_Modified by power_house at 12:07 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## moonstation 2000 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (power_house)*

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish ANY of my engines looked like that!








Small world - I picked up a windshield from that parts mk 1 scirocco in Pa. Lot shorter drive for me though.
Car looks good too.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, the tires are on the large side, but thats the look I want, and yes I think it will fit the car rather nice with an old skool flavor to it, when I will lower the suspension.
Tires are 195/60/13 mounted on RSL Cult's 13X7's all around.
The car is nowhere near what it will become, as I am still driving it, almostt the same as when I bought it last year.
When it comes back from the paint, then you will see the true goodies show up, and true stance and carachter will come out.
BTW the muffler is a Dynaflow, but will be removed, as I am not a fan of large mufflers...
Borla, 2-1/4" in the plans...
Fred


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
BTW the muffler is a Dynaflow, but will be removed, as I am not a fan of large mufflers...
Borla, 2-1/4" in the plans... 

Glad to hear it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Its been a while since I posted updates...
I got a few other projects, some of them 80's GP bikes, that are also taking a lot of my time...
Anyways, here are the latest:
A big thanks to Macworld for helping me with the tranny rebuild and sourcing all the needed parts.
Its pretty damn minty now!

























I also decided to lighten my flywheel: I took off quite a bit : it now sits at about 9.4 lbs
I just need it to get balanced...
















This is how much is left of the ridge


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*seats*

I have not updated in a while now...
I guess its summer...
Car has been sitting in the driveway, as electrical system, has become too dangerous to have the car running: Total strip down for media blasting (Soda & sand, depending on the area) scheduled for 3rd week end of September.
Just came back from a road trip:
I really did not like the comfort of the Rocco seats, so its been a while I have been looking for decent replacement seats, that would not hinder the look & feel of the car...
Bought these:
OMG they are Soooooooooo comfy, and offer generous side support too!
Can anyone spell Carrera? 
I just need to adapt the brackets, and bring some 12V for the electrical system...















Rule #1:



























_Modified by fredybender at 8:02 AM 9-3-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: seats (fredybender)*

boy, oh boy, are you going to be riding in comfort _and_ style to Cincy next year or what. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 4:34 PM 9-3-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: seats (Mtl-Marc)*

No turning back now...
Stripping has started!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Good attention to detail on the engine! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

A big thanks to Mtl-Marc, for his help!
Could not ask for better: Sunny Sunday, tunes playing, Grolsch hops, and a Scirocco getting ready for a big change...








And got back my wheels today:
Had the lips re-welded, than re-machined, repainted center & clear coated the whole wheel.
I then installed all the new & chromed 12 point bolts.
To my taste, these are the ultimate 13"
































I also started to dry-fit my dash cap:
Doesn't fit very well, but I should be able to do a decent job, if I take my time...
I have question about the small window defrost vents;
I need to take them out to properly fit the cap, but it seems that they are in 2 pieces, and then spot welded together ? The front part and back part hold it in the dash opening:
Any tricks on how to take it out, so I can put it back after installing my cap?
Thanks for your help!













_Modified by fredybender at 9:38 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## DasStormTrooper (Jul 28, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Dam good project so for! Cant wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I will need the following relatively soon, but I do not have neither the part number, nor do I know if still available from my neighborhood dealership;
I will need the doors hinges, and hinge pins.
Could someone point me in the right direction?
Thanks
Fred


----------



## flippinvr (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

subscribed !! this is awesome and the rims are in my dreams every nite!! one day i will have a set!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally got all needed to bolt up tranny & engine...
Got my 210mm clutch kit + small spline 210mm friction disc, new pressure plate bolts, and flywheel bolts...
Pics for clicks...


----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

This looks amazing, great job, I am about to start on my '81 this winter, nice inspiration here


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (boomenstein)*








haabita.... heeebita


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
I got a few other projects, some of them 80's GP bikes, that are also taking a lot of my time...

Pics please.








That dash cap is garbage and does not belong on a car receiving this sort of attention. Take your dash to a interior shop and have it refurbished. You will be happier in the end. Other than that, good stuff in here.


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
And got back my wheels today:
Had the lips re-welded, than re-machined, repainted center & clear coated the whole wheel.
I then installed all the new & chromed 12 point bolts.
To my taste, these are the ultimate 13"









































What rims are those?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*

@ Boomenstein;
thanks for the hinge part numbers, and the kudos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@ Hillgiant:
Those are RSL Cults, manufactured by Mohag in Germany; Bought them through e-bay Germany, and had them shipped here. They are 13X7 26ET
with 195-60-13 HTR200 Sumitomos... I hope I can get some 195-45-13, but I'm definitely not holding my breath! 
@ Veetard: here are some links of my builds/ galleries of bikes built;
All from scratch, no subcontracted thick wallet stuff
A few pics, and then If you are interested, a few links...
My pride & joy: one of 6 left (one of them in the Honda Museum in Japan) 1985 RS250RW

























The build thread ; restored once, then did it again... (long & lots of pics)
http://www.vrra.ca/board/viewt...art=0
If you are into it, here is another GP bike project, I have going...
1989 Yamaha TZ250W reverse cylinder:
I only have the link, as the bike is still getting a treatment:
http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/...roker
And my first bike project, my GSXR Old Skool:








And a link to quick slideshow:
http://s49.photobucket.com/alb...0.pbw

I Know, I'm a gearhead stuck in the 80's timewarp...
Thanks for your comments








Cheers
Fred



_Modified by fredybender at 8:31 AM 9-26-2009_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

<----falls over dead.








I absolutely LOVE the old 250 twin 2 strokes and Japanese market small displacement 4 stroke stuff. That RS is gorgeous! 
Thanks for the pics and links! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 


_Modified by veetarded at 3:05 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

First week in October, and starting to get the fall signs...
I wanted to have the Rocco all gutted out, to bring it to the media blast, but still have some stuff to take apart:
I'm having a GREAT time trying to take out the rear axle mounting bolts, and I guess the fuel tank has to clear the axle also, because it won't come off, without a bit more clearance with the axle...
I guess I'm going to wait until I fabricate the famous "T" bars, in order to flip the car on its side, to access the underneath. I'm tired of getting stuff in my face, and rust in my mouth...

Managed to get a lot of work done, and the car now sits in my garage...
The only problem is that I had some stuff in there (ie: motorcycle lift & bike being rebuilt , my leather seats, etc...) 
They are now sitting in my living room...
















Its getting closer & closer to being totally stripped now...

















Cars is now sitting inside, comfy :








Can anyone say, Scirocco in a shed ?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_Cars is now sitting inside, comfy :










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Started fabricating the bumper mounts for the "T" type rotisserie.
I will wait to have the car on its side, to go at the rear axle bolts once more... Just couldn't get them to budge yesterday... 
I guess I'm just lazy to lie under the car for a few hours: I will just fabricate the rotisserie a bit ahead of time








I just need 18 feet of 3" square tubing for the T shape; I will try to found the tubing tomorrow or Tuesday. 
I'm a pic whore, I know!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Talk about tight places:
Just took some dimensions this morning, and figured out I don't have enough lateral space to turn the car on its side inside the garage...
Its also impossible to do in the driveway, as its on an pretty steep inlcine. The garage door is at the basement level...
Looks like I will be cursing at my rear axle bolts, lying on my back, and getting nice rust chunks in my face... 
Days before blasting : -10


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Damn that's irritating!







I can sympathize, my garage is pretty narrow too. I've eaten lots of rust, got sparks in my face, and I'm still ok, so you'll be fine!








On a different note, look out for curbs and pot holes with the RSL's, I had some on my old polo and they're pretty soft alloy. the plating on the nuts isn't all that either, I swapped mine out for some stainless bolts. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

Do you have an impact gun? Can't imagine that the rear axle bolts would be frozen that bad...granted, I'm here in California where mine don't get rusted. But even my electric 1/2" impact gun makes quick work of them.
HTH, JT


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

I got mine off with a breaker bar when I had to drop the rear beam to remove and reinstall my gas tank (now that's one job that is totally thankless to do on your back with dirt and grime falling into your face!). Have you even tried to get them out yet?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

@ Polov8:
I think with my 195-60-13's I have enough rubber to counteract pothole damage... then again, you never know...








As for the bolts: Do you know that the bolts are splined fakes?
I ordered 1/4-20 12 point flange bolts, and I drilled them forming the threads (0.014") and adding red loctite... no tapping, and I had the bolts chromed at a good reputable place in CA.

@ gamblinfool
My frozen axle bolts were a b*t*h to get out:
I have a set of cheap propane & oxygen torches, and I still managed to break one of the bolts;
Got all of them out after about an hour of fiddling ...
Two of the original studs were still on the frame, as for the two other anchor points, the prior mechanics / owners, managed to tap an M10 thead at about 0.25X D thread depth max. (not anywhere near standards) especially for shear, and added constraints with my tires / suspension... Time to address the problem !

@ Petebee
Yeah, got everything out, and the tank too...
Time to step back, be shure things are to spec, and establish priority list / time frame / budget priorities...
Thanks to all , for your views & input!
Fred


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Time left until media blast = T-8 days ...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

T minus 6 nights...
Freddie's ready!
(note car sitting on plastic pail







)


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Bit late to this party, looks like fun. Not a fan of bikes in general, but the Honda is certainly the right color for someone in Montreal.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kerensky)*

Never too late to join a party, if its still going on








Yeah I guess the colours are appropriate, for a Canadians fan, like me, but its not for that reason that its painted that way:
Thats the Origina HRC marketing paint scheme, that was published when the first 1985 RS250's were released, hence my choice of historic rendering.
Today was nice:
Loaded up the trailer with the shell yesterday night, with my neighbours: 
the car without anything, can be picked up quite easily, by three 5'6" / 160lbs guys, and even lifted to tralier height, without too much effort...
After my 1-1/2 hour drive, I arrived at my destination for media blasting ;soda & sand.
I was reassured by looking at his work, that included Willys Jeeps, BMW's. vintage tractors, etc... (all his)
So by next week, I should have all sheetmetal, and some brackets, hinges, engine mounts, axle, etc, all blasted, and primed with epoxy primer.
After that, on to the rotisserie, and let the welding begin, to patch up what needs to be patched up. My painter will receive the hood, fenders, hatch & doors, to start his work on those.
I will be painting the underneath of the car, the engine bay, and the inside of the car. my painter will do the outside part only...
I'm pretty shure, I'm only going to paint the underneath of the car, with POR 15 silver, or urethane paint, and not put undercoating, as it will be mostly a sunday drive car. But if you have any opinions on this, please speak out, as I am one, to go with best judgment decisions, taking in account my applications...
On to pictures


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

woot.. that is awesome.. how much are they charging you for the blasting?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Sand blasting is 100$ /hour
Soda blasting is 150$ / hour
And about one gallon of Epoxy primer @300$ / gallon
About 4 hours of sandblast, and about the same for the soda blast.
So all together about 1300$-1500$
More than worth it, to have a "0" rust Mk1










_Modified by fredybender at 4:51 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
So all together about 1300$-1500$
More than worth it, to have a "0" rust Mk1









agreed


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (California 16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *California 16v* »_
agreed
















Sandblast, paint, and other miscellaneous expenses: Waaaay too much ! 

Rust free S1 on the East coast:
Pricless




_Modified by fredybender at 2:44 PM 10-19-2009_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can't wait to see it back from the blaster's


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Can't wait either !!!
Little something showed up at my door today...
New front end ...








16V axles to couple to my 100mm flanges, and whatever else that needs to get bolted on...


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

great project, im loving the carbs on the 16v too, not many people go that route so its nice to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Oh YEAH!!!
Here it goes baby!!!
This is when it starts to get FUN !!!
Pic whoring time


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif excellent progress!


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (petebee)*

this is going to be incredible. and those honda bikes are the shiz. 
closest thing i have to that is an 83 honda atc 200x haahha


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_this is going to be incredible.

Agreed. Cool stuff in here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_...and those honda bikes are the shiz.

1 Honda. 1 Yamaha. 1 Suzuki.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veetarded)*

k that honda bike *


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jrgrinder)*

I hate Honda: They are the ones making the 2 stroke motoGP die, because of their lobbying with racing bodies... But I love my 2 strokes...
OK, I was wondering if I should show these, as I know that some people will probably say, its needs to go to a frame machine blah, blah blah ....
I got my work cut out for me, for the next few weeks, but hey, I'm saving an east cost Scirocco 1 !!!
On to some carnage!
I have a rotisserie inside here awaiting Euclid, so I can start fabbing & welding... TIG welding, as I don't have a MIG...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Oh, forgot to point out:
I have taken the decision to POR15 the underneath with 2-3 coats of silver, and will be doing the same on the floors, inside the car.
No undercoating nor gravel guard, as I will not be driving on dirt roads.
I will be lining the interior with sound deadening material.
Little surprise though, the bill for the blasting, is about a grand higher than estimated... Oh well, time to cut on the beer budget


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Bad news on PX side rocker...
Time for damage control, and major TIG Work!
Nothing I can't handle / deal with rust issues / make new sheet metal...



















_Modified by fredybender at 11:23 PM 10-23-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Euclid is back from media blasting...
Everything is Epoxy primered, and all of the hinges, and mounts, etc, have also been blasted and epoxy primered...
Time for the sheetmetal worker in me, to take over; 
I should have the car on the rotisserie in the garage during the course of the week ,and I'm debating, to take a week's vacation to give a jolt to the project, and getting everything ready for paint...
All floors are still at the metal, as I wanted POR15, instead of epoxy primer on them.
Floors to be painted POR 15 silver... 
Pics for clicks...


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*









^ PERFECT ride height!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_ 
^ PERFECT ride height!









Oh Will...


----------



## hillgiant (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_








^ PERFECT ride height!









Lower it.


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (hillgiant)*

should've gotten it all powdercoated.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (jrgrinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrgrinder* »_should've gotten it all powdercoated. 

Yeah ,its going to be... all Fuschia, with mauve acccents contoured with daisies, and a few butterflys, including the very fancy orange ones, we see out in the summer... All powdercoated with attention to detail, and regards to the design / fashion police...








Just for the people that are interested in that stuff:
I put the shell on scales tonight, and got these numbers:
At the front frame point attaching to the wheel tables 200lbs
at the rear tire wheel well (furthest position at the back) 160lbs
Total shell weight 360 lbs with primer.





_Modified by fredybender at 6:15 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## jrgrinder (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

nah get the whole unibody powdercoated.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
Yeah ,its going to be... all Fuschia, with mauve acccents contoured with daisies, and a few butterflys, including the very fancy orange ones, we see out in the summer... All powdercoated with attention to detail, and regards to the design / fashion police...










Quoted for thruth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Amazing work buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_

Amazing work buddy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Marc!
Car is now on the rotisserie, awaiting cosmetic surgery... Well, call it a facelift








I just booked a week off work next week, to give the project, a kick in high gear; hopefully, I will be able to have it ready for paint by the end of next week... 7 Days @ 10 hours / day ( I will not be able to do more than that, being a single dad...) Should put me in a good position.
All the welds will be TIG, taking a lot more time than MIG. 
I need a new bottle of argon gas, and a few supplies...

Thanks for your good comments and I'll post updates soon.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

If you get a chance please take a few pics of your welding and patch panels. I am especially interested if you have to fix the seams in the rear apron and lower rear quarter panel (that's where mine has some cancer).


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_If you get a chance please take a few pics of your welding and patch panels. I am especially interested if you have to fix the seams in the rear apron and lower rear quarter panel (that's where mine has some cancer).


Shure will pete; 
I will actually order a Klokerholm Rabbit rear panel, and modify it to fit as OEM as I can: The one one Euclid, is totally rotten on the driver's side, and has more bends than the Deal's gap's Tail of the Dragon !!!
Did some work yesterday night, about 6 hours...
It's taking me a while to get use to the welder, and the thinned out sheetmetal, duer to the blasting...
The TIG takes WAYYYY more time than a MIG process, but I can't justify a $700 purchase for doing the car only, and since I have the TIG, so be it !!!
The rear rocker panels are the worst of the whole job, but I will find a solution! 
#1 the inside of the rockers, have a seconday subframe that attaches to both the rocker, and the rear axle beam support; This secondary subframe starts at the bolt achor point (older seat belt achor point?)
right in back of the outside seat rail, and radii's out and then back to the side of the inner frame's axle mounting point...All this INSIDE the rocker pannel
Sounds complicated, and it will be a challenge to restore frame integrity, because of accessability of the welding.
On to pictures, like usual...



























_Modified by fredybender at 7:56 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

I got Lucky!!!
My buddy bought a MIG a few months ago, and was just sitting in his garage... I was talking about my project, without knowing he bought this, and I was telling him how long it was taking with a TIG welder...
Well I paid for lunch that day, with a big grin on my face!
He lent me his welder!
Just had to go & buy some more argon, (could have been autogas, but if there's any left, it going for my TIG) and a 10lbs spool of 0.025" wire...
WOW, what a difference!
I was about to POR15 as is the outriggers (the rear axle beam attach points) But decided, I am doing this, I should do it properly!
A few pics of my friday evening...


































































_Modified by fredybender at 12:47 AM 10-31-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I kind of like the " before & after" kind of shots...
I know its the other side on the "before" , but you get the general idea








Before:








After:


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Wow...that's impressive. How did you keep the position of the beam studs in place?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_Wow...that's impressive. How did you keep the position of the beam studs in place?

The studs are welded on a seperate plate (mini frame) that is independent of the outer sheetmetal. I did not touch this subframe, but left it in its position and cleaned up the corosion on, and around it, and welded new sheetmetal over it.
A few pics of the drivers, side anchor point and rocker
Before: 

























After:


















_Modified by fredybender at 8:29 AM 11-1-2009_


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW!! Thats great work! DId all the seamsealer come off pretty easily with the sandblasting? Nice job! What will you do when you are done. Will you re-seamseal, undercoat or other. Does anyone make a undercoat that is not black?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76sciroccoRelived* »_WOW!! Thats great work! DId all the seamsealer come off pretty easily with the sandblasting? Nice job! What will you do when you are done. Will you re-seamseal, undercoat or other. Does anyone make a undercoat that is not black?


Thanks for the kind words!
There are two different materials ; seam sealer, and undercoating.
The undercoating came off with some overtime from the sandblasters!
My plans are to paint with POR15 both the underneath, and the floor inside the car. Afterwards, some seam sealer over the seams & beige rubberized undercaoting (available here at our friendly Canadian Tire store) I did some research on the undercoating, and it seems that 3M #08883 is the best, but its black, but I would like to keep the beige color like stock... 
I have about 25-30 hours of welding / fabricating done, and about the same amount to go...
I should be done by the week end (I'm off work this week... Well, kind of...) 
Keep you all posted!
Fred


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

A bit more progress for today;
finished the day a bit early, as I'm leaving to go see the Hockey game against the Thrashers : GO HABS GO!!!
FYI the rear panel from the Rabbit from Klokerholm, can be modified & adapted to firt the Rocco:
A bit of cutting & shaping needed, but a good platform to start with.
The oversized wheel arched available from Belgium, also fit the rear lower panel OK... (see second to last picture)
I am also testing the beige undercoating that ressembles the stock color. under the undercoating, a nice coat of silver POR15...
On with pics...
I know, I'm a pic whore


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

More updates...
I didn't think it would be this much work, but I guess its worth it for saving a Mk1 here in the north east...
The more I was hammering to shape the different plates, the drivers side floor pan, showed signs of bad repair... Rust would trinkle through the seams around the bear metal. So I chopped it up!
I wanted to reinforce the front control arm as I did for the other side, by doubling up the sheetmetal channel going up until the front seat support.
But on this side, all was rotten.
So I decide to pout a 1-1/2" square tubing in there, and do the sheet metal floor welded to it.
Works good, and except for the small difference in width I like the "stockish look" 
Tomorrow, I really would like to finish this, but I still have 10-15 plates to do in the front, ie;
strut tower reinforcement, front wheel well patching, and fender angle mounting points on both sides to change completely.
At least I know this car will REALLY be rust free !
On with a few pics...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

A few updates:
Got my OEM rear axle bushings (Ouch on the cost!!!)

















Some more work on the chassis:
New fender mounting strip (compound angle)
Some seam welding
Engine compartment too...
I say I have about 10-15 hours of welding / fabricating left.
Then its sanding down all the welds
Acetone and Marine Wash cleaning of bear metal
2 coats of POR15 underneath the car and on the floors
Seam sealer over the welds
3M #08883 undercoating
And then its off to the painter...
moar P4C


























_Modified by fredybender at 9:36 AM 11-10-2009_


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Again, Nice work!! I am spending more time looking at your ambitious post that I am working on my car!! HA! Are you putting rear disks in?


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*

Hey Fred,
Have you heard about "wax oil" in a portable usage like a spray can with a hose on it. I want to use this in the channels and in the roccer panels. Will need something with the hose attachment so I can slide it in the areas. Any thoughts?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*

Thanks for the comments 76SR...
Yes I have new rear discs, ready to be mounted to the rear axle, complemented by new stub axles, new 22mm master cyl. & 16V prop valves... 
As for your wax oil, I am aware of that product, but have no information, nor experience with it.
Are you looking at your 76 Rocco for that application?
Or is it your later one?


----------



## coolerow (May 29, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (coolerow)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Subscribed.
This is one well saved Mk1.
Nicely done!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Can you spell:
100% EAST COAST RUST FREE ROCCO MK1 !!!
I'm kind of proud of this moment, after 2 big bottles of argon gas, and 1-1/2 sheet of 20 gage 4'X4', and I would say about 80 hours of fabrication / welding (I know, like I said before, I'm slow...)
The underside is almost finished.
too bad we won't be able to see all this work, but its imperative that it was accomplished, in order to have a solid and reliable car...
I will be laying a few more sheets of metal going from the frame rails / bumper supports, to the engine bay sides (cleaner look)
I wanted to continue today, but I need a 3rd bottle of argon gas... 










_Modified by fredybender at 8:59 AM 11-15-2009_


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Awesome work Fred http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fooooord3 (Feb 25, 2009)

wow looks great man


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (fooooord3)*

Beautiful job!! Its amazing where rust can hide on a "clean" car. Looks like you did an amazing job of getting rid of the cancer though. Thats some craftsmanship!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_











This type of pic is always my favorite. Getting a car stripped to this point, then getting it on a rotisserie, then doing all that cutting, fabrication and welding, it's staggering to even think about it all, for those of us who have never done it.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

nice work,! Your a surgeon!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate them!
Inside is done with the POR15.
Next is installing the B-Quiet Ultimate membrane, that I just received yesterday...
I still need to finish of a bit of welding in the front, but I'm taking a break from welding ; Too much welding, getting boring...
Finally got myself another bottle of argon. 
P4C


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

your patchwork looks all original! Did you cut in sections in the floors. Hey whats the deal with painting over that por 15. Can it simply be sanded and primed/painted with other products?


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

based on the experience of someone I know, you really do need to use the POR15 primer before trying to apply any other product over the top of the POR15 paint.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I am not painting over the POR15, I will only lay 3M undercoating #08883 (Started spraying in one of the pics below...)
76SR; I just patched up as I was going, trying not to butcher up the original look too much...
Take a look at the pictures above, I was making small patches, and blending shapes, to retain the stock "feel"
The interior is now finished with the B-quiet ultimate...
(I have to stop having these 3-4 hours sleep nights...) 
I just can't wait to have it back from the painters, and assembling the parts on it!
Should be Feburary or so.
Pic whoring time again.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Are you worried at all that condensation could get under the sound deadening? I know you have POR'd the entire interior but it seems like any water in the car would cause problems.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_Are you worried at all that condensation could get under the sound deadening? I know you have POR'd the entire interior but it seems like any water in the car would cause problems.

New seals all over, all holes patched up or filled, NO spots for water to get in after close & thourough inspection, and it will not be a daily driver, so I'm not too worried about condensation.
Even if it does, it might take another 30 years before it goes bad...
Can't be worst than stock, can it?











_Modified by fredybender at 5:47 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Garage queens don't rust!
At least mine won't - and the garage queen part is why!
Great thread Fred.
Craig


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Water will still come into the car on wet shoes. But with good floormats can be reasonably contained.
POR-15 needs to be covered either by paint or their clearcoat it can detiorate w/ UV exposure from the sun. Even reflection off the road to the undercarriage can detiorrate it. I believe I read that somewhere on their website or talking to a salesman about it.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

No worries on the products used...








UV, Water, etc, will be a small part in the equation of future oxydation of Euclid...








I try to do my homework right, before spending my hard earned $...
A small update:
I had to take off the front part of the rotisserie in order to access the front frame members, and do some surgery...
The car had some front end damaged at one point, but was poorly repaired... new sheetmetal in ! (doesn't look like much, but there is 7 different plates, all off them fitted & bent, then tacked, and finish welded, just around the bumper bolts are...)

I know I am missing a few crumple zone "ribs" , but it looks good IMO, and both sides will be the same, missing 2 ribs each...
Next finish the other side...
My front apron is REALLY bad; the sheetmetal is solid, but it has more waves than a bad perm...
Debating if I should buy an aftermaket rabbit apron, and try to fit it, or just leave it as is, because the Kamei spoiler, will hide this ... ?
My plan, is to have less rust, and a better car, here in the north-eastern world, than any California or Arizona car EVER!!!








You can see well on the outside, but I saw my MK1 on EVERY crevace, nook ,cranny, and under ALL seam sealer! 
I also know its not original, so my cutting & welding, makes this a "noble" cause
PS: MTL-Marc:
A build project is for the "weak" 
Ah hAAA!!! you found yourself a fighter that wants to debate this!








P4C












_Modified by fredybender at 10:56 PM 11-19-2009_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Amazing work man!!


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

I think the apron on my 80 parts car is real straight if you are interested


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Woohoo !!!! Today was kind of special: 
I actually installed parts !!!
Welding almost finished; Only the adapters for the Carrera seats need be fabricated.
3M Undercoating & seam sealer finished, all new welding ground and primed. Gas tank sanblasted, primed, painted, and installed. Axle and new OEM bushings intalled.








Rear spindles getting worked on:
Calipers getting rebuilt, new discs, bearings, seals, pads etc...
Rolling chassis on its way


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*

fantastic progress, keep up the good work


----------



## crackershack99 (Jan 20, 2006)

great build


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

To make the rolling chassis, wanted to "do it once, do it right" so:
Machined two plates (faced both sides witihin 0.001" , and drilled bolt pattern of stub axle through it. Plate is 6061-T6 alum. (aircraft).
Then screwed them on with new graded socket head cap screws.
The plates widen 9.7mm each side.








Dry fitting the Carrera seats, to machine & weld adapter plates, to anchor on the stock seat rails, thus leaving the option of going back to stock, if needed at a future point in time...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Quick progress + great workmanship = skill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_










How it's DONE....at least the way I do it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for your comments!
But I'm just doing justice to a Mk1: These cars deserve this kind of attention!
Updates:
Rear brakes, new seals, bleeders, brake lines, and SS braided barke lines installed.








Under car plumbing for fuel, and braking; all installed... 
(even added an aftermarket inline fuel filter at the tank's exit)


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
(even added an aftermarket inline fuel filter at the tank's exit) 


Can you show a detailed pic of this? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (petebee)*

I sure can Pete! Will be posting more pics tomorrow...
Rolling chassis a few step closer to completion:
New front bearings, new spindles, new Zimmerman rotors, new ball joints, new strut mount & strut bearings new tables & new bushings, all wrapped on my new coil overs...
Calipers to be rebuilt. 
A few more hours, and the car will be ready for the painter..










_Modified by fredybender at 3:13 PM 11-28-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

not much to say, but 3-4 hour sleep nights are starting to pay off...
Off to paint on Sunday morning.
Its officially a rolling shell








One pic only for now... 
I usually whore on pics, but since the last week, I'm only whoring on the task at hand...
PS: do not look at the rear wheel fender arches; I have Klokerholm's going on top of the patches










_Modified by fredybender at 10:41 PM 12-4-2009_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_ I have Klokerholm's going on top of the patches


Wazzat?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_
Wazzat?

Zisss:

http://www.klokkerholm.com/e-h...30591


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender) Klokken- something rear panels*

How do you purchase those panels? Is that the outer skin? It states inner wheel arch. Did you go thru a group buy or find a dealer?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender) Klokken- something rear panels (76sciroccoRelived)*

I was lucky, got them as an exchange, with someone local...
You get get them here; its in Germany, and transport is the killer, if they want to ship out to the US...
http://cgi.ebay.de/Radlaufblec...17ca7
They are panels, that go on top of the body; real clean & simple
Fred


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Faithfully post-whoring on progress...
Off to the painter ... Yessssssssss!!! (My son Gabriel proudly sitting in the car!)









Came back from the painter (he had the work done on the inside of the removable parts...) and he should be able the inside of the car by
the holidays... after that, in janurary, I will be going to his shop, so we can re-assemble and fit the panels, doors, etc...
BY end of janurary, it should be back here...
Meanwhile, what the hell am I suppose to do ???








moar p4c




















_Modified by fredybender at 8:07 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Now I'm really confused! Are you doing the wheel arch welding after the car is painted







?
The color looks great. Do me one favor so I can sleep tonight (since you've stripped the car this far): take the two clips out from the hood vents and remove the screen so the area gets painted completely, and so the screen and clips aren't body color.
Pretty please







?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Now I'm really confused! Are you doing the wheel arch welding after the car is painted







?
The color looks great. Do me one favor so I can sleep tonight (since you've stripped the car this far): take the two clips out from the hood vents and remove the screen so the area gets painted completely, and so the screen and clips aren't body color.
Pretty please







?

Thanks for the colour comment:
L97A Daimond silver metallic!
!- The wheel arches will be "glued" and blended with the Rabbit rear valance, thus the reason not getting done before heading out to the "body shop" I had some surprises, after welding, on some apparent thinned walled compnents








So decided to leave that to the "body guy" 
As for the hood grille, didn't know / notice that... Beleive me; thanks for your input, and goodness will prevail!!!












_Modified by fredybender at 11:17 PM 12-6-2009_


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm hearing more and more about this "body glue" (3M), and I hear it's better than welding in many ways.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*He he he... Minty dash for me!!!*

*SCORE!!!*
A big thanks to 81scirocco S !!!
No Dash cover, going in that Rocco anymore!!!
Just waiting on the paint... After that the REAL fun starts


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: He he he... Minty dash for me!!! (fredybender)*

Jealous


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: He he he... Minty dash for me!!! (fredybender)*

Good. You would have been disappointed with that lame dash cap.








I need one too.










_Modified by veetarded at 6:45 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_
That dash cap is garbage and does not belong on a car receiving this sort of attention. Take your dash to a interior shop and have it refurbished. You will be happier in the end. Other than that, good stuff in here.









Thanks for your comment of this summer...
Stayed in my head for a while, and did something about it...
This is why I like this crowd; positive criticism, and being able to discern build priorites, accordingly...


----------



## 81scirocco_S (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (fredybender)*

you are welcome, sir. Glad to see it going to a good
home and look forward to seeing the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice meeting you and apologies I couldn't do a bit 
more show and tell on my silver 81, but as you 
know, I had just had the classic Mk4 window-falling-in-the-door 
failure to attend to in freezing weather


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Can i _has _your rotisserie ?








Looks awesome dude.. very jealous.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rico_arg* »_Can i _has _your rotisserie ?








Looks awesome dude.. very jealous. 

I am a lucky man, with very good friends; this rotisserie is not mine, and its a marvel of engineering. I was lent to me by a local VW aficionado that is resoring his Mk2 ; Adjustable height, center of gravity, in all 3 axis, etc...
He told me that it took him a full summer of planning & building, which I do not doubt for a second.
Too bad no picture of it, since he has asked me to keep it in the shadows, and not to show it in forum pictures, which I can only respect his wishes ...








Oh forgot:
Worked on the Porsche seat adapters...
Driver's side: Check!












_Modified by fredybender at 5:04 PM 12-16-2009_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Hehehe...
L97A in the making...
First week after the holidays, I have to bring back the doors, hood, fenders, and hatch; time for fitment, and after that, its coming back home!

I also got the complete seal kit from Andy, and the Vintage Rubber guys!
Thanks guys! just in time for X-mas...








A little teaser:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Merry X-mas to me!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Vintage Rubber = WIN!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Full seal kit!!!
YEAH!!!!!


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

You should change the title of the thread to "building a brand new Mk1" ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (echassin)*

awesome build.in my watched topics for sure

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_You should change the title of the thread to "building a brand new Mk1" ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup what he said http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (petebee)*

Nice work so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It looks like you are not using the front and rear brake splash shields right?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
It looks like you are not using the front and rear brake splash shields right?

Yep, no sheilds...
Looked at getting new ones, but at close to 200$ + for sheetmetal, I thought I would eliminate that. 
Any thoughts on running without them?
(Bear in mind the use of this car; week end car, hopefully will never see a gravel road)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

The holidays are filled with good days to relax after a few days of reunions, parties etc...
I wish I had My car in the garage to work on it!
Worked on a few things, getting ready for the return of Euclid, with that shiny Diamond Silver paint...
Took the steering rack appart, and was wondering if I should just buy a new one;
Once again, many thanks to Vortex, and a bit of research, I decided that the new Meyle racks, are not to the standards, as the OEM ones...
So, decided to clean all the parts, repacked new grease, re-adjusted bearing pre-load, took appart the shift rod linkage & linear bearings, cleaned, media blasted, painted them, and repacked new grease too...
New poly steering rack bushings in, everything pretty much cleaned up.
I only have a few of the shift linkage parts to finish blasting & painting...
Thats one of the first things, with the booster, to get back on the car, when it comes back.
I also took out my door latches out of a week in Gunk...
Oh well, the rubber on the sides of the striker pin hook, have disintegrated








Does not look like it interferes with the good working order at the present time, but time might prove otherwise...
I searched on the forum, and saw that these are Rocco Mk1 specific...
On the look out for some minty ones in the near future, but these will work fine for now.
I painted just the part that shows on the side of the door, satin black.
They were painted a few times, a few different colors, but the gunk, got back to the metal. thus my decision to paint them black... 
Oh, forgot to mention this:
Painter called me, and it seems that he has a scheduling issue with my car:
It should be ready 2 weeks ahead








here on the 14th or so








P4C


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wow. speechless as to this whole thing. 
You have inspired me, although wouldnt it be easier to send you my car and 20k? lol
Waiting for the next update....http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JRingham (Jan 22, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*

The left side where the rod comes out of the housing. is there a bushing in there? Mine moves around and ckunks on the sides of the housing when going over bumps.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (JRingham)*

@Zach:
Thanks for the good words!
Your Rado, is ... It just IS ! Its ... (insert jaw drop here)








@JRingham: Do you mean in the steering rack?
If that is your question, yes, there is a bushing inside the passenger side of the housing, guiding the rack .
New rack assemblies are available, but are not manufactured to the same design, as the OEM's. I do not think you can get the bushing only...

Check Autohaus AZ, or Mk1 Autohaus on e-bay, for new racks. 


Oh BTW, no posts does not mean no progress, I'm just saving the pics, for a whoring session...








L97A porn coming soon!



_Modified by fredybender at 8:51 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Teaser...











_Modified by fredybender at 9:25 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

ultimate teaser







broken pic (it's trying to link me to your email account)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_ultimate teaser







broken pic (it's trying to link me to your email account)

fixed thanks


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

I'm ready for the forementioned whoring session


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (power_house)*


_Quote, originally posted by *power_house* »_I'm ready for the forementioned whoring session










You will have to be patient...
I am away for work in Toronto, until next friday...
It should be ready to pick up by then...


----------



## Aucoin (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Very nice work! Good to see this project is getting closer and closer to the finish. 
By any chance did you ever figure out the Knock Sensor using the MSD 6AL and 8920/8921? Im in the same boat now with mine.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Aucoin)*

No, not there yet...
A little more teasing






















Basecoat:








Clearcoat:


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

WOW!! LOOKS GREAT!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awesome!! so jealous. i want paint


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Bad news just came in...
The picture after the clearcoat was taken minutes after all of the clear coats were applied...
He just called me up, and told me that there was a reaction that happened during curing; As he put it in words, it looked like crystallization occurred in the clear coats... 
He has to sand down the whole car, and do the paint job from scratch...
Looks like a few more weeks before seeing it again...
I had my plans all laid out for the return this week end, to fit all kinds of parts, including the engine, direction, and whole lot more, I hope that it won't hurt me too much for Cincy, as my month of February is work ,work, work...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Crap.
Well, patience will pay off in the end.
Bad that he goofed, good that he's making it right.
I know we can't wait to see it, so I can't imagine how you feel


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (echassin)*

noooo, another 3 weeks?! i've been camping this thread foreverrrrr







Thats a bummer though http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I think the coolest part of the build is about to take place...
I talked with the painter, and he pulled it off:
Car is ready for pick up as I am writing this...
A few challenges:
1- Snow & salt on the roads right now, and no glass, on the car...
My driveway steep (going into my basement) and its covered in ice... Kind of risky doing that by myself... Since I have no brakes, and steering is not installed either...
Oh well, I had tougher challenges!
I managed to get almost all of last orders in; just need my Braille battery, and still waiting for my carpet to come in ( Larry, any news ? ) 
A few if the "goodies"
ABF Alternator set-up
NOS under dash cover drivers side
NOS "S" drivers side mirror
rad
Heater core rad, misc OEM trinkets
Redline Weber top mount linkage
etc...
My son is away this week end, but I need to attend his tournament on saturday (I'm first aid behind the bench)
So I'm going to try my best to work my bu** off and picture whore as much as I can...
Just a few p4c


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

This thread is inspirational.


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (CodeMan)*

Looking great, man! I'm amazed at the amount of effort you've put into saving this car.
I strongly suggest you flood the channels, door insides, etc. with cavity wax...especially if you were able to get primer on the inside of all of the enclosed areas you welded.
http://www.eastwood.com/ew-hea....html


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Where did you find the underdash panel?!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (echassin)*

Great news.
LMK if you need a hand to off-load the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Thanks a WHOLE bunch for helping me out unloading the car Marc, always fun to talk Scirocco, while doing stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
@Jim:
I sprayed pure zinc, inside the closed panels, before welding them shut: Should keep rust away for another 30 years at least, probably a lot more, since it should never see snow again...
@ Eric:
Found the underdash in the Rocco classifieds; I'm keeping my eyes on these threads, so I can unearth the hidden treasures








Here are a few pics for a few clicks...
On the menu this week end:
Take out helper springs out of front coil overs
Rack & pinion & tie-rods Install
Engine & transmission Install
Brake booster & Master cylinder Install
Steering column Install
Headliner install (started)
A bit more ahead, but one thing at a time...












































































_Modified by fredybender at 10:51 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## DUBZAK (Oct 27, 2009)

*FV-QR*

so THATS what a rust free mk1 looks like eh?








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

This thread is so friggin cool.









_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
Take out helper springs out of front coil overs

^ That made me smile out loud. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see it back together.
What was the resolution with the paint...did the painter save it somehow?


_Modified by petebee at 8:01 PM 1-22-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (petebee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *petebee* »_ 
What was the resolution with the paint...did the painter save it somehow?



No, he sanded the whole car and redid both base coat & clear coat...
The issue was heating: 
His heater is on his ceiling shooting hot air down; The bottom layer of the clear was still curing when heat contacted the top layer, trapping the solvents that needed to evaporate from the bottom layers...
I have a "thick" paintjob on it now ...
The paintjob is faaarrrr away from perfect...
but it will do the job for now; you can still see some waves in the sheetmetal, thats my biggest dissapointment...
Already thinking about a respray in a year or two, correcting all those details, but I'm so much over budget on this, I have to do with what I have...


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

^ that stinks. At least he resprayed it rather quickly for you.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I thought I could get a bit more work done today, but having my sons hockey game at 2:00 PM and having to be there before, and staying a bit after, yada, yada, yada...
Took out the helper springs on the front coils, and cut down the bumps stops too..
saw that I did not have the proper stut mount bushings, so I machined some new ones on the lathe, and installed them.

Managed to get the steering rack on also; it took a lot longer than I thought: The Poly bushings expanded the metal bands that bolt on the firewall, and the holes would not line up. I had to drill them out (a tad oversize), and even had to Dremel them a few times after that. (didn't want to enlarge them too much the first time...)
So, I ended up by taking it, in and out of the engine bay about six times to the work bench, and then trying to fit each time...
Rack is in.
Dry fitting the pedal cluster & sanded down the booster & added a fresh coat of black satin on it...
P4C


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (fredybender)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still doing an EXCELLENT job my friend! Looking forward to seeing this at Cincy!


----------



## blown020 (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Do yourself a favor and reinforce the pedal cluster, specifically the arm that guides the cable. 

Sucks about the paint, but the build is coming out great. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccojim (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
@Jim:
I sprayed pure zinc, inside the closed panels, before welding them shut: Should keep rust away for another 30 years at least, probably a lot more, since it should never see snow again...

Very cool. I'm guessing you used "cold galvanize" paint, such as the stuff LPS sells. I can tell you from experience that, while that will help, it isn't nearly as effective as hot dip galvanizing. I still suggest you fog those areas, if possible.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (sciroccojim)*

The paint looks great, and the wheel arches came out perfect http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif !


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (blown020)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blown020* »_Do yourself a favor and reinforce the pedal cluster, specifically the arm that guides the cable. 


No need to worry !
87 16V pedal cluster is getting installed...
Photo recap (looks good opening the page):
Paint & stuff!





































_Modified by fredybender at 8:18 AM 1-24-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Again BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

WOW! Looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: Need more pics of the black headliner.


_Modified by motorlager at 2:08 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

A good week end;
Engine & transmission in the car.
Pedal cluster installed
Brake booster & master installed
Brake lines routed, and flare fittings done (I can't find my 16V prop valves; A few parts are taking vacation without me knowing







I will find them in a box somewhere at one point in time...)
Steering rack done
Rear plate panel & badges installed
New hatch shocks installed
K-bar installed
A few more tidbits done too, but can't think of them right now...
I will try to think about making more pics of the black headliner...
P4C

























































_Modified by fredybender at 5:44 PM 1-24-2010_


_Modified by fredybender at 7:15 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

loooking good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NYCGTM (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (power_house)*

Wow, coming along just right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (NYCGTM)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif This thread is exactly one year old today! 

Did i say I like before & after shots ?








Can you recognize Euclid?


















_Modified by fredybender at 8:58 AM 1-25-2010_


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Would you STOP already! Your making me want to get mine started. I have at least 2 vehicle to get back together before I can even touch it!!
LOL, JK! As always LOVE the work!!


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*

Wow, Someone had a productive weekend. Very nice. I'll bet putting it together with everything clean and shiny is fun. Beautiful car man.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif This thread is exactly one year old today! 

Did i say I like before & after shots ?








Can you recognize Euclid?

















_Modified by fredybender at 8:58 AM 1-25-2010_

I don't know if this will be a problem in your case because the paint was cured, but I've seen tape cause damage to recent paint jobs when it's left on for a prolonged period.
As the last traces of solvent continue to evaporate under the tape, they are trapped and the surface layer of the paint fogs up.
Might be worth moving the tape off the fender into the bay, or use blankets for cover.


----------



## desmochino (Oct 9, 2009)

Dang that's lookin sweet. Bye the way you have about as much room in your garage as I do......Not enough


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

WOW, very sick build


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (g-rocco60)*

I don't want to be sh!!t-disturber - because you're doing an awesome job - but hopefully, you haven't bled your brakes yet. The clutch cable (not to mention all the other firewall penetrations) are MUCH easier without the booster in the way...








Lookin great tho! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








HTH, JT


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

Carb Internals, Ignition and Induction??? Curious. How "WILD" have you built your motor??


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (81type53)*

@gamblinfool:
I havent bled the brakes yet :still missing the MC reservoir, and I have to find my prop valves they're here somewhere, but I got boxes all over...
Does'nt look too bad to access those things. I got a few months to go before its road worthy, and snow & salt are here for a few more anyways!


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_Carb Internals, Ignition and Induction??? Curious. How "WILD" have you built your motor??

Nothing wild, just good driveability:
Carb internals:
40mm with 38 chokes, & all new stuff:








If you take a look at page 1 & 2 of the thread, you will see the carb & engine rebuild...
Ignition:
MSD 6AL
MSD timing computer 8980
MSD Adjustable timing control 8680


















_Modified by fredybender at 8:33 AM 1-27-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Here we go...
Just bought myself a 18 hour roadtrip...
Can anyone say euro bumpers?
Thanks Kyle!
See you in a weekand a half...


----------



## g-rocco60 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

So SAD to see them go







but I feel much better knowing they are goin on a badass rocco. Maybee one day when i finish mine i can buy them back haha just kidding.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (g-rocco60)*

T minus 5 days for the 1000 mile trip, to go get the bumpers!








Small updates:
When I took the headliner off, i took good care not to damage it.
I thought I could clean it up, and re-install; (Ok, Ok Eric, I can be cost-effective sometimes














)

This is how it turned out...
Pretty darn good IMO so its all installed, and the new hatchback seal from vintage rubber, is also installed!
A good bunch of pictures, as requested before...



















































_Modified by fredybender at 8:53 PM 2-1-2010_


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
also, SLOW DOWN!!! You're making the rest of us look bad








Love it! wish I had the time and money to get either one of my cars in this good of shape so quickly


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twardnw* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
also, SLOW DOWN!!! You're making the rest of us look bad










Its been over a year since I started... I don't think I'm going that fast !


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_I can be cost-effective sometimes 

I took the liberty of fixing that for ya


----------



## HSolo (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: (fredybender)*

does your seamstress still have the template/pattern for the headliner? i'd love to see 'em.


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (HSolo)*

Hey I love the black headliner. I have done two Mk1 Sciroccos with a black headliner and I think it makes them look more Classic! Did you locate black visors? I had to dye the best ones that I could find and one set was out of a cabby. I was able to find black visor hooks. Very nice rebuilt thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Rays-Rocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rays-Rocco* »_Hey I love the black headliner. I have done two Mk1 Sciroccos with a black headliner and I think it makes them look more Classic! Did you locate black visors? I had to dye the best ones that I could find and one set was out of a cabby. I was able to find black visor hooks. Very nice rebuilt thread!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I was actually thinking about that when I finished the work, and sat with a beer looking at the headliner...
I was even contemplating not having sun visers...
I think I will be running without them (just be sure to always have good sunglasses with me in the car) until I do find black ones...
I also need all the clips, as mine actually disintegrated when taking them off. The plastic was so brittle, that I think they broke, just by looking at them!
*Does anyone have black visors, with the hardware that are willing to sell?* 


_Modified by fredybender at 7:43 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (fredybender)*

You can find the black end pieces on ebay NOS. I think they came on Cabbies. The Cabby visor will fit but they are slightly longer and catch on the rear view mirror but it's not a big deal. IMO black is the way to go! 
I would suggest having visors. I had a '57 TBird that I was restoring and I hadn't purchased visors yet. I was out for a Sunday drive and went trough a red light because the sun was blinding me and I didn't even see the light! I ordered the visors that day! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rays-Rocco at 8:22 AM 2-2-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

A little more work done uesterday night, I'm going to have tp ull a lot of late nights in the near future: Work has got me travelling 2 full weeks from here until first week of march, and the son's hockey tournaments away from home, and the playoffs are coming soon, blah, blah, blah...
Interior trim is finished, and ready to receive all the windows / glass.
Mounted up & fabbed a few pieces for the top mount throttle linkage.
ABF alternator & belt installed.
More pics for more clickies !

















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Can I trade you when you're done?
WHA-? Did I just SAY that







?


----------



## motorlager (Sep 26, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

The headliner looks well made and really sets it off. Excellent work on everything!


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (motorlager)*

Fred-- Carpet is on the way!!.....


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*

Does the headline glue around the edges, or does it get tucked underneath the seals?


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

can the lady reproduce the headliner again? i would loooove a black one


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Does the headline glue around the edges, or does it get tucked underneath the seals?

Both:
Contact cement on the edge of the liner (outlined roughly with a Sharpie, before) a a coat on the lip, where the moulding goes.
I used the Blue contact cement, and no need for little clips to hold it in place, just stretch, and place; Thats why I got good results with the tension on it...

As for selling a black headliner, I'm not sure; 
Only did it this way because money is getting tight. You can black ones on line here:
http://www.boltind.com/scirocco1.html
PM me if you really want one from me...


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Another beautiful job. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the good comments guys, its really appreciated!
A little more done; It just seems that the small things take a lot longer (or probably the small stuff gets overshadowed by the bigger result of the larger parts getting installed)
Both driveshafts and CV joints lubed, and reassembled (new) and bolted on the tranny
Missing Links complete shift kit installed; still need to adjust /align it (what a GREAT seller, with amazing products, info & support. All at reasonable prices too! ) 
TT full race header installed with new stainless steel studs and nuts; the trick is to apply molybdenum bi-sulfide on the male threads that contact the aluminum, prior to install the studs...
No galling, no corosion.
Also polished up the tail lights, repainted the bulb holder plates, cleaned up the terminals, and applied dielectric grease on all contacts, that were gently filed prior, to ensure proper contact... 
p4c



































_Modified by fredybender at 7:54 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

you are going way to fast now.. i m sooooooo jealous... ( in a good way) post more pics !


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

^^^
This is the Mk1 the way it SHOULD have been http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow, I really hope I can give my 76 the same treatment before too long.
Scirocco restoration, you're doing it right!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Boy that header looks out of place.








Surprised you didn't have it ceramic coated.
Excellent stuff, man. 
I'm jealous.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Boy that header looks out of place.








Surprised you didn't have it ceramic coated.
Excellent stuff, man. 
I'm jealous.










Thanks!
But car will be driven!
All new stuff, but as you can see, "bling" has not found its way on the car...
Example: I prefer rubber hoses to stainless steel for 3PSI fuel pressure








The header is used & looks good, and will look good in a "used" configuration








The main factors, for me, on the build are:
Weatherproofing (seals and the such)
Mechanically fun & reliable
Try to keep it good looking; meaning no real "bling" just cool low key stuff...
Thanks again for all the good words peeps!

Oh forgot the main thing:
Having fun while doing it !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fredybender at 10:18 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

So got back home after my 16 hour 1000 mile trip to get the Euro bumpers from Kyle ,aka G-rocco60...
Great seller! thanks again Kyle!
Could'nt wait...
Dry fitted the rear! Oh yeah!!!
Now THATS a bumper for the Rocco!
The weight difference is almost unbeleivable!
I can pick these up with just a few fingers.
p4c
Got some plans for working on Euclid this afternoon!
p4c


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
Thanks!
But car will be driven!
All new stuff, but as you can see, "bling" has not found its way on the car...
Example: I prefer rubber hoses to stainless steel for 3PSI fuel pressure








Thanks again for all the good words peeps!
Having fun while doing it !


No bling??







What do you call those wheels?







They look bling to me! lol great work! 
I have a set of steel wheels that I will trade you for those shiny wheels!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_^^^
This is the Mk1 the way it SHOULD have been http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


Volkwagen COULD have made the original Scirocco more tolerant to rain, water and rust !!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (xtubalnet)*

Edit


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Fredy, can you snap a pic of the hatch glass/seal? Just curious how the 'cal-style' seal looks compared to the OEM with the metal trim.


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*

NICE NICE NICE!!!! Did you repaint the emblems or are they the original metal look?


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*

Looking Damn good.


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (chirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chirocco* »_Don't forget to join the Canadian Scirocco club. Check my sig below. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm located in Atlanta, GA (USA). Can I join?










_Modified by xtubalnet at 12:21 AM 2-9-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Fredy, can you snap a pic of the hatch glass/seal? Just curious how the 'cal-style' seal looks compared to the OEM with the metal trim.

here you go...










_Quote, originally posted by *76sciroccoRelived* »_Did you repaint the emblems or are they the original metal look?

Repainted them, with the hair gel method: tried to find the link, but I don't remember where it is...
Basically, spray paint siver, let dry for a week, use a toothpick, and spread some hair gel / paste on the part to keep silver. Then spray paint black. Wait about 3-4 hours, and clean off the black paint that will not stick to the silver, because of the hair paste / gel, with a clean rag.
Voila!


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Good idea!! I did it a similar way using vaseline on the letters after painting them silver. I did not wait a week though, I am not that patient!!!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Just went to get the carpet, thanks Larry! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_Can you spell:
100% EAST COAST RUST FREE ROCCO MK1 !!!

Hey Fred, 
What with the notorious radio antenna and the STUPID sunroof water leaks that Volkswagen had going in the day, it's a rare thing to find an mk1 without rust. Your post here is totally awesome, esp pages 4-5. The snow-belt might have had to deal with road salt but believe me rust is a bitch on Sciroccos. Keep up the good work.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Ok Just spent half a day trying to bleed my brakes...
God, I HATE brakes!
I tried taking my time to do all 12 fitting flares with new fittings, while it was still on the rotisserie... Easy to work on at the time!
But Nooo! I had to make bad flares!!!








Now that the car is on jack stands, and filled up the brake fluid, i can see I have 3 leaks, and all 3 of them near the beam, where its almost impossible to put a wrench/ or key in there...








Looks like I will be dropping the axle to get to them...
Meanwhile, all the brake fluis has drained out, and is ruining my garage floor paint








I really hate brakes
{end of rant} 


_Modified by fredybender at 9:40 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## chopperoli (Jul 22, 2005)

Why didn't you use DOT 5 silicone brake fluid? It's non corrosive to paint...


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

silicone absorbs water over time


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

All brake fluid absorbs water over time.
A leaky connection in hard lines like that could mean you either didn't squeeze down the flare far enough or went too car. This assuming you use factory bubble flare and not double.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

yes, all brake fluid does, but the silicone stuff is far worse than anything else.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

For Dot 5 brake flid, don't you have to have the appropriate seals?
I rather go the tried & true & OEM recommended DOT3...
A few updates:
Not much to show for, but its rolling in the right direction:
I repaired 2 of the 3 leaks on the brake lines, the last one is a real PITA; its the one at the pivot point above the axle.
I also went to my local glass store, to inquire about them installing my windshield, as I did not want to take the chance of messing it up








He asked what kind of car, year, blah, blah, blah, yadah, yadah...
He also inquired if my windshield was new...








I told him: Yeah right!
He bluntly looked at me, asking why i reacted that way...
I then told him these things are not easy to find new .
He then looked at me, and said : "I got one in stock, its from the UK manufacturing facility, they are the last one to produce them."
Told me they are not cheap, but convinced me on keeping my sandblasted one, as a spare, and I will be installing a brand new one, as soon as I come back from my trip for work out west...
Also, I decided to go for a back seat delete;
I will still keep a parcel shelf, and a closed enclosure in the rear;
Always good to keep wondering eyes from hidden cargo.
I also ordered an MB Quart amp, and four Infinity Kappa speakers.
I will not have a radio, only a 1/8" jack for my Ipod touch, coming from the console (hidden)
I have routed all the rear wiring, and managed to reweld about almost all of the wires (most of them cut aone point, or damaged, by sharp sheetmetal) 
So a few pics, but more to come in a week or two; busy time at work...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_I also went to my local glass store, to inquire about them installing my windshield, as I did not want to take the chance of messing it up








He asked what kind of car, year, blah, blah, blah, yadah, yadah...
He also inquired if my windshield was new...








I told him: Yeah right!
He bluntly looked at me, asking why i reacted that way...
I then told him these things are not easy to find new .
He then looked at me, and said : "I got one in stock, its from the UK manufacturing facility, they are the last one to produce them."
Told me they are not cheap, but convinced me on keeping my sandblasted one, as a spare, and I will be installing a brand new one, as soon as I come back from my trip for work out west...



















































































































































































































































































































































VERY JEALOUS!! Can I get your old one? Mine's cracked.










_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_


















AGAIN, BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Rocco_crossing)*

Thanks again for the good words peeps!
A little more done...
I know that its not a big priority when it comes to sound system, and the Rocco community, but I thought I would enjoy myself especially with tunes
during my future asphalt eating plans/ endeavors... 
Got my stuff from brown today...
Installed all of it, except the door speakers (they look like they will fit in very well in the stock plastic door card enclosure without hacking through anything...)
I am waiting to finish my doors before finishing the front speakers 








So everything is in, routed & tested...
I finally decided to go with a back seat delete (kind of) 
Couldn't get my hands on a minty rear black vinyl seat, so went that route... Its actually good: The speakers are very well oriented. The whole assembly, can be folded on the floor (thanks to the piano hinge)
And all looks good and tastefull, and will prevent having anything else than my son / a date to be in the car with me...









As usual pictures for your enjoyment...


































_Modified by fredybender at 7:14 AM 2-27-2010_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Very nice and creative setup! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I think you should've gone w/ six 10" subs!!! Nuthin like a roc rattlin the rear plate!! lol j/k (I really do like it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Pilkington still makes windshields. 25 at a time, as required. Just so you know.


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

the hard part (at least up here in the PNW) is finding a distributor that will put the time in to figure that out. No matter what I say, they don't believe me


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (twardnw)*

Well a hundred years ago when I organized the group buy, I listed their contact info. Just call them directly.


----------



## blacktip007 (Jan 24, 2001)

this project is heroic...cant wait to start mine..I feel like I am chasing my tail


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

If someone has a minty black vinyl rear seat, please contact me...
I consider that I'm still looking for one


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Hey Fred,
How did the carpet work out?


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

I have an Alpine white 81 scirocco that looks a little like the rear seat area of yours EXcept I need some of those rear door card things that you have as black.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76sciroccoRelived* »_Hey Fred,
How did the carpet work out?

OK, I still have to work out a few wrinkles here & there....
Fit is OK, but needs to be wrestled in. But can't complain for the price


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (fredybender)*



fredybender said:


> Woohoo !!!! Today was kind of special:
> I actually installed parts !!!
> 3M Undercoating & seam sealer finished, all new welding ground and primed. Gas tank sanblasted, primed, painted, and installed. Axle and new OEM bushings intalled.
> 
> ...


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (echassin)*

more from eastwood DOT com
3M Flexible Strip-Caulk 20 yds in 60/ 1' lengths
Item #31050
Only $19.99 
This black, non-hardening, paintable caulk is just the solution for sealing irregular areas in firewalls, rocker panels, trunks, around tail lights, or just about anywhere gaps need to be plugged. Effectively seals out water, dust, and dirt. Duplicates the caulking material used by many auto manufacturers.


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Just read the whole thread. Good work saving another Scirocco beaten by the Canadian salt!
*Watched Topic*


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been on the road a lot for work in the last few weeks, and not much progress...
I have a buddy joining me tomorrow for a day to give a boost to the build, especially on the electrical side of things...
Its always more than twice as fast if your two working on the car, I've noticed








A few things done today, but nothing major...
I managed to fit the S2 seat belts because of my Porsche seats (same latch as S2) 
The seatbelts were not the cleanest, so decided to do my stuff...
I unstiched the lower metal eyelet, and sanblast both of them, and painted them. I then took the neet heatgun trick, on all the sunfaded plastic pieces & trim; great result bringing them back to a nice almost new look...
I then restiched the lower part, with my newly acquired industrial sewing machine








While installing them, I the noticed, I had the latch on the wrong side, and redid the whole thing again








I also managed to finish my rear parcel shelf.
I also got the 4X6 Infinity Kappa speakers in the original speaker holders; I ground down a bit of the contour of the speakers, and looks like a good fit... Not too deep either: can't wait to finish my doors, to fit these in!
A few pics for a few clicks...
I need to get in 5th gear, as Cincy is coming sooner than I realize!
I want to have the chance of driving it a few weeks for taking care of the bugs, before the 14 hour drive



























































_Modified by fredybender at 7:59 PM 3-12-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Ok, so this week end has been productive!
I had in my plans to ride my bike (ended up by plating & insuring my old black GSXR on friday, since it was so nice out) but weather degraded pretty badly... So guess what ? I worked on Euclid.
First, let me say that all this work has not been done on this week end, but I will say most of it has been. I just didn't take the time to post progress last week.
To start off heater box, was disassembled, cleaned ; OMG 30 year of crud, makes for very nice smell in the ventilation system... New heater core rad, and new foam seals surrounding the opening that mate with the dash & the main flap seal.
















Next at hand; Wiper bracket / motor / linkage.
On the menu: retrofit a Mk3 motor with 52 cycles / minute at low speed, instead of the weaselly 42 cycle / minute, for the stock Rocco Mk1 windshield motor. I also sandblasted & painted the mounting bracket, and cleaned & lubed all the linkage & moving parts.
The Mk3 swap is not so bad; 
- Changed the Stock backplate on to the Mk3 gear head assy'
- Cut the two wires on the motor, & re welded them into place (they are attached to the back plate 
- I just had to redrill the mounting frame with the bolt pattern 60 degrees further (still with 3 holes)
Tested it with my battery charger & works GREAT! 

















After all this, installed them both










I am installing a Flex-A-Lite fan, because of the clearance issues with the carbs,, so I decided to attack that as well.
Decided to fabricate mounts to mate the rad & the fan. I saw that quite a few people just mount them up with metal strips, but wanted to make something a bit more cleaner looking...








Made a template with cardboard, the cut them out in the left over steel I had from making the body panel repairs. I like how it turned out!
Braked them just right, and after a few more cut outs for the ABF alternator set-up, and the fan switch, mocked them up for placement, and drilled the mounting holes accordingly. All corners, have been radii to prevent stress cracks, and it looks cleaner








Then, satin black finish...
































I then decided to disassemble, clean , & lube the door stops
PITA!!!
It took me a good 2 hours + to do this!
Thanks to the painter of the previous respray, I had to take of paint off the NLA seals, and the stop bar... Bla bla bla...
All new screws, and clean, and nice...
And ended up by screwing up my door alignment ; I did have support on the bottom of the door, when I too the bootom hinge screw off to refit the stop bracket, but the door managed to move anyways, and its real hard to close; it has to drop by about 3/8" at the latch to be align properly... Will do that near the end...









Installed the top door gutter seals, and the door seals too:
THANKS VINTAGE RUBBER !!!








Contact cement, and a heat gun to help the ABS top seal mold nice into shape...
You can also see my console mod with Oil temp, Oil Press, Voltmeter, and yes, EGT !!! 









Worked on the rear quarter window moldings;
I sanded down the chrome moldings (they were pitted, and started to peel) and painted them satin black. did the same with the B pillar molding. Managed to salvage as many clips as possible to put them back on, but I'm missing quite a few of them for the other side; I ordered body clip moldings from MK1 Autohaus on e-bay, but he told me that these are not the ones for the hockey stick molding... I spend 25$ to try it anyways...

I installed one side only, the other has to wait for the famous clips...
[B}Anyone have extra clips? 









Installed the hand brake lever, but the mounting holes in the car has ovalized with the years; the pin has also been damaged, because of the shearing; I decided to drill a hole positionned with tight tolerance, to take out a bit of the play in the assembly...
Works good!









I have been dreading to work on my rear brakes. I hate brakes.
I hate brake lines, brake fluis, bleeding, and friggin hydraulic leaks!
The rear set-up is crap:
The rigid line stops in front of the axle, then a flare fitting to a flexible line, more fittings to rigid line, then another flare fitting to another flexible line...








So 6 things that can leak... I wont say how many of mine did...








SO scrapped the whole thing, got myself 2 hoses of 30" and eliminated all my leaks!
Brakes are now bled, and very firm!!!
Someone asked a while back, about the rear brake set up: here are a few pics;
I routed my S2 16V cables through the axle, and this also fits very well with the Mk3 rear calipers being switched from LH to RH, & RH to LH...
Making the hand brake spring clearance issue obsolete...
As you can see, it cleaned up the axle quite well...

























I think this is the longest post I ever made!!!
Keep you all posted, I got a lot of work to be done: 
Cincy is approaching FAST !!!










_Modified by fredybender at 9:03 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Great job! You (& the guy doing the cosmos silver S) actually made me get back out in the garage and work on my 80. I have been "restoring" it for the last 6 yrs on and off again. It's silver too! I ordered the hockey stick clips from Ben too & tried them to no avail. They do not work... way too small. So, to this day since 2004 I have yet to find those clips; I need a few yet- (I may end up using strong 3m tape & just cutting out a few tiny squares to go where the missing clips would be; the tape is about the same thickness.) Theres more Scirocco 'only' parts on them cars than what people think there is.


_Modified by Pedal2Metal at 8:12 PM 3-21-2010_


----------



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Pedal2Metal)*

Your work continues to impress, Fredy! 
On those clips, yeah - they were NLA when I started my ragtop resto parts hoarding 7-8+ years ago...I bet if someone could fab something up to work, it would be you (and Flandy too)...


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (gamblinfool)*

The other thing that I can not seem to be able to locate is the seat slider bushings. I bought different ones to try, but nothing fits! So, both seats still wobble around... which is going to drive me nuts. I guess buying NOS is the only way to fix some of these issues.


----------



## OorsciroccO (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: (Pedal2Metal)*

Awesome thread - so many good things. The Infinty plates fitting in the stock speaker housings on the door is something I have been thinking about for a long time. Good to see it can be done. The rear seat swap is awesome, but I think I will keep mine stock, even though no one will ever sit back there.
The Mk3 wiper motor is a must do. My wiper motor was going soooooo slooooooow it was putting me to sleep.
Nicely done!


----------



## Raketemensch (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: (OorsciroccO)*

Drooling, subbed


----------



## 76sciroccoRelived (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: (Raketemensch)*

great work Fred. Is that a a3 radiator setup you are using? I was thinking of using one that I had lying around....


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (76sciroccoRelived)*


_Quote, originally posted by *76sciroccoRelived* »_great work Fred. Is that a a3 radiator setup you are using? I was thinking of using one that I had lying around....

The rad is a stock 78 Rocco, without the expansion tank in the engine bay...
I think I actually lowered the hood line, just a bit, when I welded the new fender supports on either side; hood clearance seems like an issue with a lot of things now...
Yesterday night, worked a bit more, pics to follow:
Fabbed a metal bracket for throttle cable, fabbed the new battery box for the Braille battery, all fuel hoses, pump, regulator & fittings, all tight & well routed, shifter linkage adjusted & tightened, underneath of the car, doubled checked ready to go on its wheels, front end buttonned up; tie-rods, ball joints, CV joints , all torqued & ready for alignement...
Steering column installed, rack and universal joint mated, double checked brake lines, grommeted speaker wires in doors.
Tommorow night after work:
Seats to be installed & wheels to be fitted; then stance adjustment to be performed!


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (fredybender)*

cool! I really want to see some pics of it on all four wheels again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (BennyB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BennyB* »_cool! I really want to see some pics of it on all four wheels again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Guess what?
I worked real late on the car last night...
Pic whoring time!!! 
Sorry about the crappy colors... Don't know what happened there, its looks a lot better in person!


----------



## rico_arg (Apr 28, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Looks amazing.. that car is dying to go out.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Car is looking super. The bluish tint to the pics is because of the Matrix.


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (littlegti84)*

Yea, looking GREAT!!!! You've motivated me... I was out the last few night working on trying to finish mine too! (MIne looks close to yours)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Moar better pics...


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Volkswagen ought to pay you for building the Scirocco the way it should have been built the first time.


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Looks great Fred. Keep on going now...you are in the final stretch.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Look at the roof line on both pictures; tatke he drawers on the tool box as reference...

Pic #1, car is sitting on the ground, without wheeels
Pic #2 : present stance


















_Modified by fredybender at 11:24 PM 3-24-2010_


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

So you are saying that it's 4" too tall now, right?


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (veetarded)*

WOW!! I so hope I can get my Mk1 together so I can bring it this year! Otherwise i will have to keep the MK2 around at least until post Cincy!


----------



## boomenstein (Nov 17, 2003)

Great job!! I love those euro bumpers...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (boomenstein)*

Yellow goodness...


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Looking Good! I had one of them Kamei spoilers on my '81S back in '89-92 and it did not have that logo spot on the left side like that... I wonder why some have it & some don't? (I remember it came w/ the colorful logo decal in the box, which I still have stuck on a toolbox.)


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: (Pedal2Metal)*

Do you have a source you could share for those really neat brake lines?? Surely make things seem easier back there!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Rocco_crossing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rocco_crossing* »_Do you have a source you could share for those really neat brake lines?? Surely make things seem easier back there!
Sure I have them made locally;
I had mine done with Banjo fittings for the calipers (they usually have the male M10X1 fitting) I prefer that set up; I just tokk some Suzuki caliper bolts (same thread) and they are perfect. except I had to turn the length down a bit .
Another reason I like the banjo, is that the line now sits straight, instead of having to make the line go 90 degrees.
The company name is Tuboquip
Fred


----------



## Turdfarmer (May 31, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

This car is absolutely radical! Congrats Fredy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Turdfarmer)*

Monday, April 5th 2010
12:53 PM, after plugging the missing 12V+ on the ICM...
It lived !!! 
Bogging, but revving, it showed it could be alive !!!!
*A BIG thank you * to Mtl-Marc, Macworld, and my buddy Joe ( My rocco Buddy since 1983, but not on any forums) 
I shall post a video link shortly!


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (fredybender)*

wow Fred this is great! i really like the idea of the e-brake lines through he rear beam


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (tobiwonkonobi)*

Here are a few pictures from last Saturday...
A lot of work since then, too much to post ...
will update soon.
Again, a big thanks to Mtl-Marc, and Macworld giving me a good hand!
Would like to have it running on the streets within a few weeks...
But so much electrical #$**^%$*/** !!!!
P4C
















































_Modified by fredybender at 1:25 PM 4-7-2010_


_Modified by fredybender at 1:27 PM 4-7-2010_


----------



## vwovw (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

looking real nice!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Looks great, Fred! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## collier_mk2 (Apr 5, 2010)

just read this from begining to end!
two words mate"[email protected] awesome"
and one emotion"[email protected] jealous"
a man who takes pride in his ride!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (collier_mk2)*

Almost on the road, almost...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*

Epic day!
*ITS ALIVE!!! * 
Again, would not be able to pull this off, without the help of Mtl-Marc!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
few videos for your enjoyment:
Please take note, that the car has straight headers at the firewall... The sound will change after tuesday (Exhaust system install; Borla content to follow )
1- The Start up 
2- Mtl-Marc at the throttle in engine bay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3- Euclid moving by itself, for the first time !
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMPLmZvQpLY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InCJZvIrnJY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCm9YbCC8WM


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Congrats Fred!
Sounds really good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Love the videos
... congratulations to you and Marc to getting this mk1 running








as I've said before looking forward to seeing this Scirocco at Cincy


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Just read the entire thread. Great work! Wish I had the time and the $$$ to accomplish this with my early MKII...
(i'm going to try soon, though.)


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (88Jetta350)*

What kind of filtration or airbox setup are you going to be using? Kind of tight between the rad and the carbs, you don't want too much excessive heat going on right about there. Outstanding build BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (81type53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_What kind of filtration or airbox setup are you going to be using? Kind of tight between the rad and the carbs, you don't want too much excessive heat going on right about there. Outstanding build BTW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks to all, for the good comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for filtration, I just might fabricate myself something like the mesh end caps, but with oiled fabric.
As for now, no filtration system, but end caps go on the air horns whenever its not in use.
The fan shroud was aligned to give no warm air directly adjacent to the air horns, and at the same time, prevents air ramming in them, at higher speeds: I have seen instances where its making them behave not very well, probably due to the wrong metering of pressurizing the inside of the horns, compared to the usual vacuum state they operate in...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Just figured out a few things: A few things were out of place / not right with both ignition & carbs ...
Took it out for a spin on my street ...
OMG !!!!!!!!!!!! it pulls like a freight train !!!
That car is SICK !!!




















_Modified by fredybender at 1:55 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif glad you enjoy driving this Scirocco
... please continue to work on it, so it will make to Ohio in June


----------



## tehmonkay (May 5, 2006)

Did you make some adjustments to the carbs? looks like they need some tinkering.


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Man, that car sure came together quick!
New pics?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *echassin* »_Man, that car sure came together quick!
New pics?

Not that quick, and its not finished yet... (But then again, it probably never will be







)
For your enjoyment, little video...
Quality is not that good but gives a good feeling, especially with the new exhaust system (Borla content)









Still need to fix some electrical stuff, need to Synch the carbs , and adjust timing, etc...
Click here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QPKQHe5U5o


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Hawt Diggity http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (echassin)*

I managed to get a lot of things finished, enough to try it out a bit further on the road (got to do some testing for that Cincy trip!)
So yesterday, Macworld & me decided to go to the Julep (A local VW meet every tuesday)
After 37 km's the electrical Gremlins decided to play a trick on me...
Circuit 15 has a voltage drop to about 5 volts at E2, enough to stop triggering Fuel pump relay, stop triggereing ignition, stop triggereing flashers, etc...
I know exactly where to look, thanks to Mtl-Marc, and his electrical skills!
So went for a small drive, and a nice towing ride back...
The return happily sponsored by CAA (canadian version of AAA)
Pics or it didn't happen!


























_Modified by fredybender at 8:44 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Lol, oops!


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Working on the exact same problem Fred. Exactly! What were your symptoms? I would be driving and then use my turn signal and It would kill the fuel pump. Tug on the turn signal relay and It would prime the pump.?? I just had the fuse box swapped for reasons, most were corrected and now I have this. What a friggin PITA.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (81type53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_Working on the exact same problem Fred. Exactly! What were your symptoms? I would be driving and then use my turn signal and It would kill the fuel pump. Tug on the turn signal relay and It would prime the pump.?? I just had the fuse box swapped for reasons, most were corrected and now I have this. What a friggin PITA.

Similar problem.
In Fred's case, circuit 15 which is the "ignition ON" +12V going through the ignition switch, then fed to the fuse box from one of the back connector, and then to two fuses (S8 and S9 IIRC) on the front of the fuse box which are feeding the fuel pump relay and the turn signals.

The fusebox back connector, which I don't remember the pin number, is flaky, and would drop the voltage to 4-5 volts to the circuit (S8, S9) feeding both the relay primary coil and the turn signals. 4-5 volts is not enough to trigger the fuel pump relay.
That problem was there _before_ Fred started to tear down the car. PO rigged something to bypass the fuel pump relay trigger circuit.
Electrical problems _always_ come back to haunt you if not fixed properly.









Glad this car is on the road anyways. It sounds great. Borla (welded) FTMFW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:58 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_Borla (welded) FTMFW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









That part is important, isn't it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Chris16vRocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris16vRocco* »_
That part is important, isn't it?










For me it is.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_
Similar problem.
In Fred's case, circuit 15 which is the "ignition ON" +12V going through the ignition switch, then fed to the fuse box from one of the back connector, and then to two fuses (S8 and S9 IIRC) on the front of the fuse box which are feeding the fuel pump relay and the turn signals.

The fusebox back connector, which I don't remember the pin number, is flaky, and would drop the voltage to 4-5 volts to the circuit (S8, S9) feeding both the relay primary coil and the turn signals. 4-5 volts is not enough to trigger the fuel pump relay.
That problem was there _before_ Fred started to tear down the car. PO rigged something to bypass the fuel pump relay trigger circuit.
Electrical problems _always_ come back to haunt you if not fixed properly.









Glad this car is on the road anyways. It sounds great. Borla (welded) FTMFW. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks for the Input Mark, I will pass It along. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by Mtl-Marc at 8:58 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep, exaclty like Marc said...
E2 is your keystone:
Check on S8, and evaluate connectivity befor e, nad after fuse box: you might have the same scenario...
Thanks again Mtl-Marc, a true Scirocco enthusiast at heart, and willing to give a hand to bring back, another one on the road !!!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Reporting that I am on KM 113 after the rebuild:
Shake down still on going, a few glitches, but everything is getting in its place... I had to jack up the back coil overs, as they are settling...
One thing about Euclid: *Its Friggin SICK !!! I love it !!!*
On the menu:
-Finish the B pillar trim
-Install window trim
-Change water pump (Yes I initially installed a new one, but the pulley shaft is crooked. Note to self: No more low price items )








-Install wiper motor & linkage (need to go get it, at my NY postal adress) 
-sunvisors
-Adjust carbs: Sync & rejet, either air bleed or idle jet (partial throttle hesitation at cruise speed)
-Fix horn
-Relay headlights
Getting there !!!
I should be able to take some good pics during the week end...



_Modified by fredybender at 8:37 PM 4-22-2010_


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Hey Fred If It's running lean at cruising speed it's most likely an idle jet issue, mine were just fixed by swapping new Idles. Just have to fix the Fuel pump/Blinker issue and I should be golden.


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (81type53)*


_Quote »_In Fred's case, circuit 15 which is the "ignition ON" +12V going through the ignition switch, then fed to the fuse box from one of the back connector, and then to two fuses (S8 and S9 IIRC) on the front of the fuse box which are feeding the fuel pump relay and the turn signals.
The fusebox back connector, which I don't remember the pin number, is flaky, and would drop the voltage to 4-5 volts to the circuit (S8, S9) feeding both the relay primary coil and the turn signals. 4-5 volts is not enough to trigger the fuel pump relay.
That problem was there before Fred started to tear down the car. PO rigged something to bypass the fuel pump relay trigger circuit.
Electrical problems always come back to haunt you if not fixed properly

I've been chasing this exact problem since 1980 on my second Scirocco. If you find the solution to this c r a z y issue it will be the find of the century.


_Modified by vwbobby at 10:25 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vwbobby)*

_I've been chasing this exact problem since 1980 on my second Scirocco. If you find the solution to this c r a z y issue it will be the find of the century. _

Pin E2 on the connector "E" int back of the fuse box:
take out wire & hollow pin out of connector, change with a new one or another used one (try to use one that was a signal, not a load circuit) & reinstall...
Should take care of the said problem.



_Modified by fredybender at 11:33 PM 4-23-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*

Last friday, I had about 120km on the car, almost worry free, so I decided to go pick up my wiper motor & assembly, at my NY shipping address.
Thats's about a 200km return trip...
Everything was smooth & good; 
As I was about to pass immigration, I was slowly advancing towards the booth, and POOF, heard a sound, and a big puff of smoke!








Pushed the car through immigration, and pushed it to the curb right after the booths...
Good thing I got the gold package CAA (AAA equivalent)
Called up, and had a towing cross the border to pick me up, and crossed back to Canada with the Rocco on a flat bed...
Second towing this week








After getting home saw what went wrong:
The water pump is brand new, Don't remember the MFG, but the pulley shaft is not true, and this happened to the thermostat housing


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_
The water pump is brand new, Don't remember the MFG, but the pulley shaft is not true, and this happened to the thermostat housing

















I'll tell you my faith in replacement car parts here of late is shot! I bet your pump was made in Mexico, Brazil or China (?) It just aggravates me to no end the quality of even so-called "good parts" now-a-days. Sorry to read you keep having mishaps.


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (rico_arg)*

Wow man, Excellent outcome! Good luck getting the waterpump sorted out, crap quality parts suck!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Yesterday, finally got some more work done;
Replaced my fuel sender
Sychronized my carbs (nobody wanted to touch them around here; the only guy that has enough knowledge on Webers, told me that he could maybe see me around mid-June







)
So, I Googled & googled, and found good info, and did it myself...
I noticed that I had set them up, real close to what had to be done!
That was only by sound...








Replaced the defective voltage stabilizer in the cluster, still available from the stealership.
Cut & rewelded my Autotech front stress bar (bought it a while ago, and I was told that it was for a Mk1 Rocco, but that was not the case; fitment was all wrong...) So I had to re-align the aluminum tube accordingly. Having a TIG welder helps... 
Painted & installed the B pillar trim
rewired my rad fan.
Installed the front wiper.
A couple of things left: Still waiting on my water pump.
After that the car has almost everything working http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Time for some driving! 
But not today







... Theres about 8 inches of snow on the ground








P4C's 











































_Modified by fredybender at 7:45 AM 4-28-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Edit


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*

It's Beautiful


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (littlegti84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlegti84* »_It's Beautiful


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_










Nicely done Sir...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I would just love to have some good weather, to go for a drive








But this is what we have on april 27th...


















_Modified by fredybender at 1:02 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

*Edit*
doubled up post...


_Modified by fredybender at 1:05 PM 4-28-2010_


----------



## jjmundt (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (fredybender)*

I bet I've read this thread 3 or 4 times, and it gets better every time. Just awesome work.
Regards,
Joel


----------



## CD'Z GTI (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_









you have the flairs/skirts with that or just the dam? Asking to see what on of those (whole kit) is worth.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I only have the front air dam


_Modified by fredybender at 7:29 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (fredybender)*

Omg I've seen all the post and I just can say Sick, this pure motivation for those peoples who want to restore a mk1 scirocco, the car look like new, I don't know how much money had you spend to success this mk1 but I think that worth it.
I'll take this post for inspiration on my new project my scirocco 77








Regards.


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (fredybender)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fredybender* »_I only have the front air dam

_Modified by fredybender at 7:29 AM 4-29-2010_


Fred, Now hold on bubby. Things will only get better, just hold on. There is no reason to part out your build now that you are close to finishing. You might (and we've talked earlier) start a Scirocco build business with your excellent knowledge and my starting "stock" of
mk1's.


----------



## isto4levata (Sep 27, 2008)

if you have picture of engine sideward 
whether can put that i see how carb lie 
tnx


----------



## slatermvp (Jan 14, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

> if you have picture of engine sideward
> whether can put that i see how carb lie
> tnx


 Is this OK?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

A little update on whats happening: 


Car has 512 km's since rebuild 
Just changed oil & filter tonight 
Changed Idle jets to 50F9's tonight 
Need to check corner height / weight for sagging / settling 
Did about 2 meets 
will be doing a 3rd on Tuesday if weather permits... 

My 10 year old son thinks its the best, and most absolutely rarest car (even compared to Ferrari's etc, in his mother's neighborhood  ) 

Got something on the back burner for the engine next year ....  
I think all will see in due time ...


----------



## isto4levata (Sep 27, 2008)

me interesting intake, if you have picture of intake sideward 
or picture of intake on the head but from gearbox side 
pls and tnx


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice pics courtesy of Mtl-Marc...


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

I love the look of that car, UNREAL. Can you imagine if VW had offered an mk1 like *that* back in 1981 !?

[email protected]


----------



## vwbobby (Apr 5, 2009)

> Car has 512 km's since rebuild
> Just changed oil & filter tonight
> Changed Idle jets to 50F9's tonight
> Need to check corner height / weight for sagging / settling


Searched for the tire size and can't find it... ?? I know your wheels are 13x7 et26 but HTR? are what?

How does the car handle? I've always stayed stock with my wheels and tires because of
"wobbly" handling when I experimented with different tires and wheels.. any feedback?
Also, I am curious of details of your tires and wheels (brand, size, etc)


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

vwbobby said:


> Searched for the tire size and can't find it... ?? I know your wheels are 13x7 et26 but HTR? are what?
> 
> How does the car handle? I've always stayed stock with my wheels and tires because of
> "wobbly" handling when I experimented with different tires and wheels.. any feedback?
> Also, I am curious of details of your tires and wheels (brand, size, etc)


The tires that were on the car were 195-60-13 HTR200 by Sumitomo.

I can proudly say, that I have gotten new shoes for the Rocco:
15X7 3 piece OZ racing Vega's 

I have just wrapped them in 195-45-15 Toyo proxes T1R

NOW, THATS A TIRE!

I'm still waiting on a quote for some 195-45-13 Continental Sport Contacts from Germany...
I would like to put back the 13's with those.

I will be riding on the 15's for this summer...

Just in time for Cincy!


P4C


----------



## twardnw (Sep 25, 2006)

:thumbup:

can't wait to see this car in person


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Nice wheels, I used to have a set exactly like those.

How is the handling?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Both ride quality, and handling are GREATLY improved from the HTR200's
Yeah, I remember seeing them somewhere


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

The OZs look great, Fred.:thumbup:

And nice tire choice, I have a set of the T1Rs on my car as well.


----------



## dubmax (Dec 1, 2004)

where did you get those mercedes headlights news?


----------



## My Old Roc (Aug 14, 2003)

How is all that rubber working out for you Freddie?
:thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

My Old Roc said:


> How is all that rubber working out for you Freddie?
> :thumbup:



Just fine, a few little tweeks here and there, but all and all a great purchase :thumbup:

I had to post something here, because I'm already starting my list of things to do / buy / install , for the fall...

I will drive the car, as is, for now, but his thread will see more stuff happening in the fall...

I had my windshield replaced again today (second new one since April) it developped a crack from underneath the seal at the top, right at the roof line 
I paid the first install cash (no bill) but he honoured his work, and showed me a pinch spot on the serrated steel teeth that hold the seal in place... This guy is a VERY good window place... He carries the Mk1 windshield in stock at 550$ Cdn... 

Engine & tranny both coming out in the fall, ordered some stuff online this week end...
opcorn:


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

Fred, somehow I totally missed this build thread. It was quite thrilling to read it even having already seen your amazing car in person. An amazing attention to detail! Hope to see you at TDN or Fall Foliage Cruise.

:thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I know were just in early July, but I already started my winter "down time" shopping...

I have:
An extra 9A block that will be bored at 83.5mm 
A 95.5mm stroke early Td crankskshaft that will be sent out for weight loss & knife edging
An extra head that will receive some more goodies (see: In the plans of getting...)

On order:
Autotech cams & adjustable sprockets
Wavetrac & ARP bolt kit

In the plans to order soon:
TT big valve kit 
JE pistons for stroker crank (would like 11.5:1 compression)
HD pressure plate
Maybe some 45 Weber's instead of my present 40's...

In the plans :
Stroked, big valved, camed, HD clutched, 2.1L carbed, mean little silver toy!

In the plans also are the following:
Change crank & rod bearings (cheap insurance)
Balance & resurface lightened flywheel
re-do all window trim
Re-install window channels with fixed front triangular windows (still need to find some with the seals)
put back the rear seat (having it re-upholstered in pleather too) 
re-do the rear parcel shelf (to accept the Infinity Kappa's)
re-locate the amp
take out the MDF carpeted trunk liner & rear seat delete (all in 1 piece)
Re-finishing the 3 piece OZ Racing Vega, basket weaves (already with some nice sticky 195-45-15 T1R's): Powder coating the centers, lips to be machined & polished, fasteners to be sent out for plating.

Lots of stuff on the plate for next fall already ! 
:screwy::screwy:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Last outing for the season was H2oi...
Might have a few local GTG's, but within a week or three, it will be on jack-stands soon...

Keep your eyes out, hope you'll enjoy the work!

\Fred


----------



## 930dreamer (Sep 14, 2010)

:thumbup:Just two hours of reading, WOW very nice Rocco. I've always loved the early body style.


----------



## rocco858488 (Sep 14, 2005)

saying "nice work" is really an understatement. Looking forward to future progress!


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Very nice work. 

I just have a question. Do you have adjustable proportioning valves for your brakes? or did you just go with the stock 16v proportioning valves? 

Kevin


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Optimus234 said:


> Very nice work.
> 
> I just have a question. Do you have adjustable proportioning valves for your brakes? or did you just go with the stock 16v proportioning valves?
> 
> Kevin


 Only got the 16V's for now, but plan to have adjustable ones for next year... Lighting up the rear too often, with the inherent : "Oooooh Sh*t" at a certain point...


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Do you plan on running the 16v proportioning valves with the adjustables? 

Im running the Girling dual piston big brakes with mk4 rear brakes. Havent driven them yet but was thinking of doing just that. Really want to avoid locking up the rear brakes before the front. 

Kevin


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Bumping this back up to life... 
Just finished puttin a CHE diesel 020 tranny on the week end
Needed to get proper RPM range because of these culprits:


















I have to change my TT headers for a 16V stock downpipe: car scrapes the headers, and still needs to be dropped a bit, to reduce tire gap 

I have another clone for proper height & handling 

On the menu before Cincy:
A few mods on alternator pulleys
Remove swing vents for fixed triangulars
And a few more things.

I doubt I will be able to find & install Mk2 16V manifold & downpipe before Cincy...

Pictures of the 020 (satin black) tomorrow.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

I have a manifold, but just sold the downpipe.


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

So, where'd you find those tires, Fred? The car looks SICK!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

scirocco*joe said:


> So, where'd you find those tires, Fred? The car looks SICK!


There is a tire place in Montreal that is specialized in vintage importing from all over Europe.
Took me almost 12 months to get them, but I already ordered another set 
I should get the other set next spring.

You can get them from Tunershop also,at around 180$ / tire from them.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Finished replacing the 9A transmission to a Diesel CHE:
Should be better for the 1000 mile trip


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

I like where this is going! :thumbup:


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

Freddy, where'd you get the carb rebuild parts from? I've just picked up some Dellortos and no one around here seems to have spares...I may end up having to order parts from England...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

vee_dubb_ya said:


> Freddy, where'd you get the carb rebuild parts from? I've just picked up some Dellortos and no one around here seems to have spares...I may end up having to order parts from England...


Contact B4S on here, he is the Dellorto king...
Did you buy them from Vinzyboy?
I was lurking at them for my son's project...


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

im sent 

build looks incredible!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

updated pics for a few clics


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

I just got the OK from city council & the bank: 
I am building a 540 square foot garage in the back yard :thumbup: 

I have to condemn the basement garage (it will be my workshop / fab-shop) and I should be getting a larger milling machine and lathe, before in order to have them in the basement before closing it off... 

The garage will be 22X24 approx with a lift, and place for 4 cars...(tightly packed with one under the lift) Work scheduled for spring 2012! 

WOOHOOO!!!! 

Keeping the 76, and it should be the 2012 project... 

Meanwhile still working on my sons 1987 16V arctic silver. Having problems with the K-E jetronic (I have tried 3 distributors, and they all failed delivering fuel properly) 
So, guess what? 
Yep, waiting on an answer for a set of Weber DCOE 40's for the boy... 

As for the boy, I am talking with one of the national rallye champion, to become his instructor next year (it looks like its a go  ) 

Keep you all posted. 

The street Rocco has been flawless this summer (as the race Rocco), but a few surprises might happen to it this winter (Euclid will stay in the garage at home this winter...) 

Keep an eye out, winter whore posting shall commence soon... 

The boys car (yep he's 12  )


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Is that SNOW?!??? 

Good deal on the garage. Having separate shop spaces with extra building room will be awesome.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Garage status updates?


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

Great job! Nice build-up....like this one! :thumbup:

Keep on the good work! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## VintageRubber (Oct 29, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL .....well done.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Garage status updates?


Still waiting on my city permit;
I can't start building right away, as nights are starting to go below freezing, and curing concrete does not like that.

I plan to start it up in April.

Meanwhile, Euclid is in storage, but Dagomar is at home... New stuff for the race car in the works


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Garage status updates?


----------



## BarryV (Apr 23, 2001)

Just went through the entire thread...


Amazing work!


Chris16V pointed me in your direction. I am leaning heavily towards a 16V carb'ed setup in my mkII and may have a few questions for ya.


good luck on the garage build... Looks like a ton of fun! :beer:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Barry, you might also look at my other build (race car) for more carbs 
Hit me up with any questions via PM :thumbup:


----------



## Neptuno (Jul 16, 2003)

fredy...you so crazy:thumbup:


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

fredybender said:


> Good eye on the HRC stuff, mate, but no, something even more scarce than that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those bikes I got to ride a NSR250 once. That thing was amazing for a 250. Probly the reason I love my 250 now so much. I would love to have a new NSR250 or a Zx2r


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Back from the dead 
Since I'm stalled at the moment for my track car ; waiting on my CAE shifter since the beginning of November, I thought I could do a few things for Euclid for a change... 

With the 195-45-13's and the drop, the TT race headers are the low point on the car, and they seem to be rubbing more and more on the ground...

So last year at Cincy, I bought a stock 16V downpipe & manifold.
The downpipe had the usual, 25 year old + flexpipe destroyedness.

So with my local VW parts sourcing, I bought a Mk2 flex part...

Cut off the old flex, and just finished TIG welding the new flex on the downpipe with some stainless filler rod. Just need to get Euclid back
from storage (won't be for a little while I still need to pour my concrete slab for the garage first...)
p4c


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

d-bot said:


> Garage status updates?




Hehehe ...
Getting there!


----------



## petebee (Jul 8, 2006)

Garage looking good Fred :thumbup:


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice! Me jealous!


Misspelled by my iPhone using Slaptalk!


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Just read all 12 pages. Looks great, excellent work!


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

this thread needs more pictures of whatever you want to share. thx


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

d-bot said:


> this thread needs more pictures of whatever you want to share. thx


OK


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

OK time for a recap... 

Coming end of March, shell #3 (coming from Illinois) will be going out to strip & paint... 

I was thinking of using that shell for my Q-ship (thanks T Berk  ) , but the shell is so healthy, I am committing myself to making an even better street car... So shell #3 will become my street car (with a color change) and my present street car shell, will become the Q-ship 

Thanks to Mtl-Marc with the idea, I will be having shell #3 totally re-done in even a better shape than my present street car. 

This street car will get the "bistouri" in order to receive the TT floor pan & haldex conversion. 

My new steet car will no longer be L97A Diamond silver metalic, but L94A Inari Silver ... 

Keep you posted but this is just a teaser


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

fredybender said:


> bla bla bla
> 
> bla bla...
> 
> ...


 I took the liberty of trimming your lengthly post down to include only the important part


----------



## scirocco*joe (Feb 23, 2002)

echassin said:


> I took the liberty of trimming your lengthly post down to include only the important part


 Truth. :thumbup:


----------



## jjmundt (Jun 28, 2007)

echassin said:


> I took the liberty of trimming your lengthly post down to include only the important part


Whoa!!! Awesome, and if anyone call pull it off, it's you. Can't wait to watch the process.

Regards,
Joel


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Plans are for the waek...
Nov 26th will be the arrival date from an epic cross continent journey.
First week of december, the cutting shall begin


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats too long to wait, do it now


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Revival from the dead...lol Yesterday was kind of a milestone; After driving the car hard for over 12 years, the block cracked last year, so version 2.0 of the car began. 
Video of start up to follow. 
List of the version 2.0:
Engine / transmission removed, engine bay, repainted in L97A
Coolerworx top mount shifter
Italvoalnti 4 spoke 16V steering wheel
New wiring for console gauges
Block decked, oversized, honed.
New Wossner pistons
Crank lightened and polished
New bearings / ARP studs on crank and rods
Rods balanced and verified
New oil pump
New water pup,
New ABF alternator and new ABF bracket
Head rebuilt, with Schrick 276 /276 cams and springs shaved
Head CC'd for calculation of dynamic CR with 276 cams
Lightened flywheel, and 1.8T single mass clutch conversion
New Tech-53 clutch conversion kit with cable
fully rebuilt 02JB with 4.24 final drive and Wavetrac LSD
New CV axle shafts
New stainless steel braided brake hard line conversion kit
Rear Mk4 HD bearing / stub axle conversion
Rear Wilwood caliper conversion 
Getting this done so I can shake the car down for Cincy 2023


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

"Bla bla bla Video of startup to follow bla bla bla"

Chop chop!


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## ginster86roc (Apr 19, 2005)

fred....sounds amazing!

@echassin: he provided sounds and vids...


----------



## echassin (Dec 28, 2005)

That's what I'm talking aboot! _Canadian accent_


----------

